# RODEBLUR EXPOSED AS 20 YEAR OLD



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

*RODEBLUR IS ACTUALLY A 20 YEAR OLD TROLL*



*APPARENTLY HE WAS FAMOUS ENOUGH IN ANITHER COMMUNITY TO BAVE A WIKI PAGE BUT HE GOT BULLIED OUT OF THE COMMUNITY AND IS A MEME THERE FOR MAKING ALT ACCOUNTS*









RODEBLUR


RODEBLUR is a user on this wiki that is currently blocked. He wants to be a mapper and hates bronies. He made ~400 alt's. RODEBLUR has done alot before becoming a mapper. In 2008, RODEBLUR discovered YouTube. RODEBLUR didnt see it like that big of a deal and ignored it. In 2010, he adopted the...




thefutureofeuropes.fandom.com




*
EXPLAIN URSELF

@RODEBLUR *


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> *RODEBLUR IS ACTUALLY A 20 YEAR OLD TROLL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got epic commentary


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

*@Marsiere214 credit for exposing this*


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

lol


----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 18, 2020)

What an autist


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> View attachment 599547
> 
> What an autist


Thought you said you were never gonna care about anything i did


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i got epic commentary


*OKAY RODRIGO*


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i got epic commentary


rodrigo


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> OKAY RODRIGO


Cringe

I didn't get bullied off that place by the way

I made ~5000 alts and in 2016 i told them i would leave Nov 22 2019. I did


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

*HOLY SHIT.*


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> rodrigo


My name is actually roderick but we speak spanish at home so that name is used more


----------



## RoundHouse (Aug 18, 2020)

JFL


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

what the actual fuck

so is rodeblur a larp or is it the real rodeblur?


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

@Papabakvet gtfih


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

this dude exposed for being major idiot


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

wtf he is anti brony?

based af


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 18, 2020)

20yo and 20kg


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 18, 2020)

Looool what the fuck


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

m


alligatordude said:


> this dude exposed for being major idiot


major idiocy in this bih


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 18, 2020)

*@xdxdxnice1 @Syobevoli @larsanova69 @Gudru @DutchPrettyBoy 





Kanker sound effect #2*


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Cringe
> 
> I didn't get bullied off that place by the way
> 
> I made ~5000 alts and in 2016 i told them i would leave Nov 22 2019. I did


*nah u got bullied off it’s okay*


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 18, 2020)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

85 pounds, 5'6, 25 years old


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> My name is actually roderick but we speak spanish at home so that name is used more


okay rodrigo


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> okay rodrigo


haha juan


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> okay rodrigo


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 18, 2020)

@inceletto @Britishlooksmaxxer @Daw @Toth's thot @Original @Lev Peshkov Bois look at this jfl


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.

























He's actually 20 holy fuck it's over


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

rodrigo is skilled with his hands


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

what a fucking autist


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

THIS NIGGA IS 20 YEARS OLD AND IS 5’7, 88LBS AND LOOKS LIKE THIS?








I REFUSE TO BELIEVE IT TBH


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 18, 2020)

@GigaMogger


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR fuck reading ur wiki page gave me a flashback what a good game


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

i shouldnt have done that maybe

but is he actually 20 or a kid?

cuz if hes 20 than i dont regret anything


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

James97 said:


> @RODEBLUR fuck reading ur wiki page gave me a flashback what a good game



true

lbp2 was the shit


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


>



*LOOOOOOOL*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> how the fuck do you weigh 85 pounds and are 5'6 at 20 years you fucking bulbous pinocchio


''BULBOUS PINOCCHIO AHAHHA''

Son your nose looks like the titanic next to mine


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

*@RODEBLUR keep coping with your "Puberty" you cuck*


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> *LOOOOOOOL*


is he actually 20
or is he a kid?
or is he a kid larping as a 20 year old?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *@RODEBLUR keep coping with your "Puberty" you cuck*


cringe


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> i shouldnt have done that maybe
> 
> but is he actually 20 or a kid?
> 
> cuz if hes 20 than i dont regret anything


nah he posted his ID with his year of birth. he probably just said he was 20


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

@Newone GTFIH


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ''BULBOUS PINOCCHIO AHAHHA''
> 
> Son your nose looks like the titanic next to mine


i accept that fact

the difference is, that you are deluded into actually thinking you look good when you truly don't


----------



## CommanderCope (Aug 18, 2020)

rodrigo


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> nah he posted his ID with his year of birth. he probably just said he was 20


holy shit his teeth are yellow as fuck


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

@abmonger


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> nah he posted his ID with his year of birth. he probably just said he was 20


i never said i was 20


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

Joined Jun 20, 2020 
Time online 15d 7h 13m


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> i accept that fact
> 
> the difference is, that you are deluded into actually thinking you look good when you truly don't


lol


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

*i still cant beleive 
what this little midget dwarf mambling about in this video*


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> View attachment 599575
> View attachment 599576


oh shit lmao


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> Joined Jun 20, 2020
> Time online 15d 7h 13m
> 
> View attachment 599577


I don't understand


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Aug 18, 2020)

Shit this wouldve been so brutal for me,
anyone who laughs at this is crazy, this is just sad imo 
Is this like actually real ?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *i still cant beleive
> what this little midget dwarf mambling about in this video*


I will get you some hearing aids


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 18, 2020)

4'1'' GigaMogger


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

*WHAT THE FUCK*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I will get you some hearing aids


*no
what the fuck are you talking about you basement dweller
are u talking about fucking sims 4 or what*


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I will get you some hearing aids


im telling u one last time 
apology thread and leave


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Aug 18, 2020)

whoever commented this wtf is that username


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> *nah u got bullied off it’s okay*


I tried to send u proof i didn't but for some reason i can't post images


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

James97 said:


> View attachment 599579
> 
> 
> whoever commented this wtf is that username


SWAG


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 18, 2020)

Entertaining as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR
What is a mapper?
Which forum you got banned?
And how did you made 5000 alt accounts you fagot


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> im telling u one last time
> apology thread and leave


This is fucking funny man i'm trying to enjoy the show

I didn't do anything wrong either by the way so


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

in:
Male users, Mappers, Mappers from America, 
and 4 more
*RODEBLUR*

VIEW SOURCE

COMMENTS (41) SHARE



Mapping infoAccount statisticsInterestsHobbies, favourites and beliefs— RODEBLUR ♂ —

NameRODEBLURBornApril 16Name in real lifeRodrigoNationalityVenezuelanCountryVenezuelaCurrent locationRijswijk, Zuid Holland, NLLanguagesSpanish, English DutchHairBrownEyesOlive GreenHandednessBothReligionAnti BronyismPoliticsANTI BRONIEVideo Games + MappingJoinedJuly 31st 2016Edit count224Official NationMotjeblur

*RODEBLUR *is a user on this wiki that is currently blocked. He wants to be a mapper and hates bronies. He made ~400 alt's.*Early life*
RODEBLUR has done alot before becoming a mapper. In 2008, RODEBLUR discovered YouTube. RODEBLUR didnt see it like that big of a deal and ignored it. In 2010, he adopted the name ''RODEBLUR''. Then, he saw Smosh videos on YouTube so he was preparing to make a YouTube channel. In late 2011, he made his YouTube channel, at the time named Roderick4057. In 2012, the Bob incident struck YouTube but Rodeblur didnt care much until Google+ until he was unable to comment to comments. He hated it for that and still does. In 2013, He makes his (first?) YouTube video. It was very poorly made and had a boring subject, and got only 66 views and no comments. He then set the video to private. He also got a PS3 in the same year which he discovered LBP. He loved the demo, so he bought the bundle with LBP 1 & 2. He maxed out all the levels he could and played through all tutorials. In 2014 however, his PS3 broke down so he got a PS4. He only played GTAV and LBP3, but it wasnt as good as LBP2. He then mainly focused on YouTube. In about 2013 or 2014 he became an Anti Bronie. Here ends his Early Life.

*Mapping Life*
In Late 2015, RODEBLUR started to watch MrAmericanMapper. He liked his content, but at the time RODEBLUR didnt call it Mapping at the time. He then soon ran out of interesting vids to watch. He then discovered Finn Mapper, who also made Mapping Videos. His friend, Motjeman nicknamed him ''Finn Fapper''. In about June 2016, RODEBLUR announced to his ''friend'' of the time RubberD******OfD*** that he was gonna become a mapper. Rubber ignored this message, as he likely didnt know what mapping was. On the 31st of July 2016, he recieved a notification from Finn Mapper's YouTube channel that he made a new video called ''Mappervision Song Contest XII - Results video'' At the start of the video, it had a message if you didnt know what it is, leave. Not wanting to leave, he looked at the Description to learn what it was. He saw a link to an unknown website to him called ''TheFutureofEuropes Wiki'' He clicked it and was brought to the Mappervision Song Contest Page. He liked the idea of the wiki so he made a new account named RODEBLUR. It was already in use, so he logged into that account. He then started making comments and putting his nation in the ON list. At the time, he had no idea what the chat was and just saw it as a Live Support help thing chat. He then got banned for making an Anti Bronie comment, but his account said ''Banned from Chat'' He thought with Chat they meant Comments, so he thought that statement was fake. He saw Mappervision was gonna start. When confirming started, he was already then blocked. He then made his first alt ''IWantToParticipateInMappervision''. The ball started rolling and now we're here.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> This is fucking funny man i'm trying to enjoy the show
> 
> I didn't do anything wrong either by the way so


bro
ur clearly not enjoying it
ur trying to prove us wrong so hard


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> @RODEBLUR
> What is a mapper?
> Which forum you got banned?
> And how did you made 5000 alt accounts you fagot


Mapper = guy who documents some kind of inter-country war videos or something idk how to explain it

Forum banned from was TheFuturesOfEurope Wikia on August 4th, 2016

Made them with patience


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> bro
> ur clearly not enjoying it
> ur trying to prove us wrong so hard


What do you mean man

I'm enjoying it but i can't prove it so whatever


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> *OKAY RODRIGO*


is that nigga portuguese or brazilian?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR ¿Hablas español?


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> What do you mean man
> 
> I'm enjoying it but i can't prove it so whatever


bruh are u 20 fucking years old


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 18, 2020)

Get that fucking react off my post you subhuman
@RODEBLUR


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> @RODEBLUR ¿Hablas español?


si pero no lo se escribir muy bien


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> What do you mean man
> 
> I'm enjoying it but i can't prove it so whatever


lmao
GEE I WONDER WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF SOMEONE WAS TO LARP WITH YOU IN incels.is AND THAN TURN U TO THE CANADIANS GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I WONDER WHO WOULD DO THAT AND CASH IN ON THAT 500$


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> View attachment 599584
> 
> Get that fucking react off my post you subhuman
> @RODEBLUR


You are subhuman

You should be honoured


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> lmao
> GEE I WONDER WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF SOMEONE WAS TO LARP WITH YOU IN incels.is AND THAN TURN U TO THE CANADIANS GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I WONDER WHO WOULD DO THAT AND CASH IN THAT 500$


I don't get it what that means


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Mapper = guy who documents some kind of inter-country war videos or something idk how to explain it
> 
> Forum banned from was TheFuturesOfEurope Wikia on August 4th, 2016
> 
> Made them with patience


What is a bony? 

Nigga if you are are 20,and spend your whole life playing video games, you should realize your ugliness 

6psl my asssss


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I tried to send u proof i didn't but for some reason i can't post images


*KEEP COPING U GET BULLIED EVERYWHERE U GO U WIDEHIPPED FAGGOT

from the wiki*

_In 2013, He makes his (first?) YouTube video. It was very poorly made and had a boring subject, and got only 66 views and no comments. He then set the video to private._


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I don't get it what that means


YOU WILL UNDERSTAND U WILL
THE CANADIANS ARE COLLECTING INFO ON INCELS AND NOW SOMEONE THAT HATES U WILL LARP ON U ON incels.is AND THAN TURN THE ACOUNT IN AND CASH IN ON 500$


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> *KEEP COPING U GET BULLIED EVERYWHERE U GO U WIDEHIPPED FAGGOT
> 
> from the wiki*
> 
> _In 2013, He makes his (first?) YouTube video. It was very poorly made and had a boring subject, and got only 66 views and no comments. He then set the video to private._


Bro my hips aren't wide





Can send pictures again now lemme show u i wasn't bullied off too


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 18, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> in:
> Male users, Mappers, Mappers from America,
> and 4 more
> *RODEBLUR*
> ...


*Jfl he larped where he lived too . Brutal *


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

Xd how the fuck did u figure this out Lmao


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 18, 2020)

I have no idea whats going on. 
Its him or someone larping as him at here?


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

Rodeblur's Alt Conflict


This page was created by Mikoyanshik, please don't delete. Rodeblur is a Venezuelan Mapper (no food), who has become famous for his many alternate accounts (about a thousand). He started watching mapping videos in 2015. Rodeblur got his first ban after creating a page titled "Anti-Brony Empire"...




thefutureofeuropes.fandom.com


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> YOU WILL UNDERSTAND U WILL
> THE CANADIAN GOVERNMENT IS COLLECTING INFO ON INCELS AND NOW SOMEONE THAT HATES U WILL LARP ON U ON incels.is AND THAN TURN THE ACOUNT IN AND CASH IN ON 500$


Oh

Funny

Isn't actually me though so why should i be concerned


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Xd how the fuck did u figure this out Lmao


some guy posted his youtube so i googled him abkut found the wiki


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Xd how the fuck did u figure this out Lmao


difficult question


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> some guy posted his youtube so i googled him abkut found the wiki


But what the fuck is a mapper

what is that wiki about


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> What do you mean man
> 
> I'm enjoying it but i can't prove it so whatever


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> some guy posted his youtube so i googled him abkut found the wiki


actually just looked his name on youtube and found him LMAO


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> But what the fuck is a mapper
> 
> what is that wiki about


i have no fucking clue ahahhahahaha


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 18, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *Jfl he larped where he lived too . Brutal *


@xdxdxnice1 

*his city has a rodeblur statue



*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Xd how the fuck did u figure this out Lmao


Literally just google my name lmao

It ain't that hard


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Aug 18, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> @inceletto @Britishlooksmaxxer @Daw @Toth's thot @Original @Lev Peshkov Bois look at this jfl


absolutely loling at this

@Marsiere214 is a GOD


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 599600


U thought


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> @abmonger


Hold up I have to read through this thread from the beginning lmao 
Gonna grab some popcorn


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Original said:


> absolutely loling at this
> 
> @Marsiere214 is a GOD


Bro all you have to do is google my username

It ain't that hard


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

*how do u know that he is 20?*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Hold up I have to read through this thread from the beginning lmao
> Gonna grab some popcorn


True man this shit is fucking gangster

Best is it's all about ME

Insane dopamine rush


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Xd how the fuck did u figure this out Lmao


just type "Rodeblur" in google and this is what comes first

Rodeblur was probably aware that people will find it out sooner or later


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> What is a bony?


google brony bro, you will want to go ER on them after


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> True man this shit is fucking gangster
> 
> Best is it's all about ME
> 
> Insane dopamine rush


*We are laughing at you
not with you*


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *how do u know that he is 20?*


someone said it in the comment of the thread the video got initially posted to


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *how do u know that he is 20?*


one of the yt comments said he was 20 seemed like they knew each other


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 18, 2020)

Body Analytics | BodyWHAT


Body Fat Estimation, 3D Mapping, Body Comparisons, Body Morphing... Bodywhat brings Computer vision to Fitness.




bodywhat.com






*Dated Feb 28, 2010, ID: gg3fi7tp

Compare to... Morphing



170 cm
5'7"
45 kg
99 lbs

BMI:
15.6


Age:
15*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *We are laughing at you
> not with you*


Well i am laughing with you myself i can't be bothered to find this offensive or whatever i'm supposed to think of it


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 18, 2020)

alexjones said:


> Body Analytics | BodyWHAT
> 
> 
> Body Fat Estimation, 3D Mapping, Body Comparisons, Body Morphing... Bodywhat brings Computer vision to Fitness.
> ...


mogs me
*EDIT: I *apoligize for making a bad obvious joke and no he dosen't mog me


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

alexjones said:


> Body Analytics | BodyWHAT
> 
> 
> Body Fat Estimation, 3D Mapping, Body Comparisons, Body Morphing... Bodywhat brings Computer vision to Fitness.
> ...


Mirin my INSANE body


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

WTF is a mapper 

is this a fucking video game or something


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 18, 2020)

alexjones said:


> Body Analytics | BodyWHAT
> 
> 
> Body Fat Estimation, 3D Mapping, Body Comparisons, Body Morphing... Bodywhat brings Computer vision to Fitness.
> ...


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

alexjones said:


> Body Analytics | BodyWHAT
> 
> 
> Body Fat Estimation, 3D Mapping, Body Comparisons, Body Morphing... Bodywhat brings Computer vision to Fitness.
> ...


SO HE WAS 15
NOW LMAO 
ITS OVER


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> mogs me


*i still dont know what the fuck is that community is about*


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 18, 2020)

Nigga is 25 then jfl


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 18, 2020)

@malignant 








Body Analytics | BodyWHAT


Body Fat Estimation, 3D Mapping, Body Comparisons, Body Morphing... Bodywhat brings Computer vision to Fitness.




bodywhat.com


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 18, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> mogs me


*Dated Feb 28, 2010
nigga is like 25*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *i still dont know what the fuck is that community is about*


Big dick planet or something idk


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

can we all appreciate that @RODEBLUR is anti-brony? possibly one of the most based things about him


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

wow, how interesting that yet another 7 inch claimer happened to be a larp, imagine larping as a dicklet ?


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> *RODEBLUR IS ACTUALLY A 20 YEAR OLD TROLL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ahahahahahahahahahaa
20 years old and 5’5 at 88 lbs in the Netherlands with no chance of development left?

It’s fucking over dude, for your own sake get off this site, that’s death tier height and body, don’t ever show your face again on this forum 

I’m legit caging, you had to pose as a 16 year old in order to get any semblance of respect from this website 

@Over you can officially add him to your subhuman folder if you haven’t already *


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

25 years old


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> can we all appreciate that @RODEBLUR is anti-brony? possibly one of the most based things about him


Wtf is brony


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> can we all appreciate that @RODEBLUR is anti-brony? possibly one of the most based things about him


It's what actually got me banned

I called the owner of the site (bronie) a bunch of shit and told him his kind should die


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *ahahahahahahahahahaa
> 20 years old and 5’5 at 88 lbs in the Netherlands with no chance of development left?
> 
> It’s fucking over dude, for your own sake get off this site, that’s death tier height and body, don’t ever show your face again on this forum
> ...


It is so over


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> @malignant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god he is 25???


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Nigga is 25 then jfl


*WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON DID HE SHOP THE YEAR 2004 OVER HIS ID OR SOMETHING*


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

added to my incel folder
AND TO MY SHORTUGLYANDBROWN FOLDER


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Nigga is 25 then jfl


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 18, 2020)

this guy is 25


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

Tbh he is probably 16

he larped as being 20 i did that shit when i was younger


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> It's what actually got me banned
> 
> I called the owner of the site (bronie) a bunch of shit and told him his kind should die


*HOW FUCKING OLD ARE U FAGGOT*


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *i still dont know what the fuck is that community is about*


just a bad joke


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

@PYT


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

malignant said:


> *HOW FUCKING OLD ARE U FAGGOT*


Penis years


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> just a bad joke


What


----------



## godirl (Aug 18, 2020)

I wonder how many alts he has here


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 18, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> @malignant @NordicIranian @inceletto @Introvertednarc @christmasnight @Mohamad
> This guy is 25 jfl
> View attachment 599618
> View attachment 599619
> View attachment 599620


no way
I refuse to believe this Twink is 25
no way
im 15 and I look 18
hes 25 and looks 13


----------



## CommanderCope (Aug 18, 2020)

this whole thread


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Penis years


*SUB 100 LB AFTER A FULL PUBERTY ITS NEVER BEEN SO OVER IN ONE MANS LIFETIME
ALSO I SAW THE VIDEO BRUSH YOUR TEETH NASTY MF*


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hola rodrigo amigo


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

malignant said:


> *HOW FUCKING OLD ARE U FAGGOT*


*BRO HE IS 31 JFL  *


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

*faggots he cant be 15
he made a yt videos in 2010*


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> View attachment 599613



>8.5% Bodyfat
>Bloat 






@RODEBLUR Is a boneless cuck confirmed and was simply trolling everyone. Mirin this 25 yo’s rotting skills


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

last chance

apology letter 

dont make me do it


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 18, 2020)

malignant said:


> *SUB 100 LB AFTER A FULL PUBERTY ITS NEVER BEEN SO OVER IN ONE MANS LIFETIME
> ALSO I SAW THE VIDEO BRUSH YOUR TEETH NASTY MF*


“Teeth are cope “ “ face is everything “


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> no way
> I refuse to believe this Twink is 25
> no way
> im 15 and I look 18
> hes 25 and looks 13


Mirin his prettyboy giga-collagen pill?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> wow, how interesting that yet another 7 inch claimer happened to be a larp, imagine larping as a dicklet ?


Wait

What?

Fam my dick is 7 inches show proof otherwise


----------



## Lux (Aug 18, 2020)

alexjones said:


> Body Analytics | BodyWHAT
> 
> 
> Body Fat Estimation, 3D Mapping, Body Comparisons, Body Morphing... Bodywhat brings Computer vision to Fitness.
> ...


Looks like he's 25.
@RODEBLUR tell me I'm right


----------



## godirl (Aug 18, 2020)

What if all the registered users here are his alts
Are you guys real?


----------



## PYT (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> @PYT


Bro i dead told yall this niggas a fucking oldcel, he has a picture that was toke in 2004 where he claims he was 15


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

wait can someone tell me how old he is now tbh..
Is he 16 ?20? or 25?


----------



## CommanderCope (Aug 18, 2020)

godirl said:


> What if all the registered users here are his alts
> Are you guys real?


hola, soy rodrigo


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> Looks like he's 25.
> @RODEBLUR tell me I'm right


he is 31


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Hola rodrigo amigo


Hola


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

*IM JUST SITTING HERE WITH BIG PACKAGE OF LAYS AND BOTTLE IN COKE ON MY LAP AND REFRESHING THIS THREAD EVERY 30 SECONDS CAGING AT EVERY POST*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

CommanderCope said:


> hola, soy rodrigo


gangster


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

*THIS PICTURE WAS TAKEN IN 2004... HE LOOKS ATLEAST 9 OR 10 YEARS OLD MINIMUM.

HE REALLY IS 25 YEARS OLD

BAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH*


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Hola


Que tal nigger


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> wait can someone tell me how old he is now tbh..
> Is he 16 ?20? or 25?


20 minimum guranteed

we have sources that could prove he is 25 and maybe even 31


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> gangster


Why arent you even denying that you arent 30 anymore jfl.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Que tal nigger


Estoy bien

Y tu


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> View attachment 599632
> *THIS PICTURE WAS TAKEN IN 2004... HE LOOKS ATLEAST 9 OR 10 YEARS OLD MINIMUM.
> 
> HE REALLY IS 25 YEARS OLD
> ...


HE IS 31 CONFIRMED NO JOKE LOOK ABOVE


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

godirl said:


> What if all the registered users here are his alts
> Are you guys real?


----------



## Chadlitecel (Aug 18, 2020)

stop bullying him. He actually must have a syndrome or smth. 20+ years old and looking like that


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> 20 minimum guranteed
> 
> we have sources that could prove he is 25 and maybe even 31


Yeah. It says that he started mapping in 2009. If he claims he is 16, that means he would be mapping at 5 years old, which is obviously bs.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

WARNING
NEW INFO
HE IS FROM VALENZUELA


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

Reminder that a 25 year old chad would already have a 10 year old son, meanwhile here's Rodeblur larping as a 10 year old himself


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 18, 2020)

Fucking hell bhais, what the actual fuck jflllll


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Chadlitecel said:


> stop bullying him. He actually must have a syndrome or smth. 20+ years old and looking like that


Yeah. I might actually rope if i was him.


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

@hairyballscel


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Estoy bien
> 
> Y tu


Estoy mirando un poco de tu vida


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

*THIS THREAD IS BRUTAL *


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> wait can someone tell me how old he is now tbh..
> Is he 16 ?20? or 25?


if we accept he is 15/16, then that means he was making youtube videos in 2010 as a 5-6 year old... this doesn't make much sense at least to me

he's definitely between 20-25, I'm thinking 25


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yeah. It says that he started mapping in 2009. If he claims he is 16, that means he would be mapping at 5 years old, which is obviously bs.


i thought 31 is a huge stretch, but after hearing his voice it could really be true

he is 25 minimum for sure


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

rodeblur is actually the most psychopathic larping delusional 25 year o


alligatordude said:


> View attachment 599632
> *THIS PICTURE WAS TAKEN IN 2004... HE LOOKS ATLEAST 9 OR 10 YEARS OLD MINIMUM.
> 
> HE REALLY IS 25 YEARS OLD
> ...


yea i was thinking it doesnt make sense to have his birth year right there... i just didnt say shit because coincidentally it lined up with how old he was
this motherfucker is actually a grown ass man im in shock lmfao


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR IS A FRAMECELL, UGLY, ROTTER, POOR. LIKE HE LITERALLY HAS NOTHING LEFT MAN. HE IS ONE OF THE GUYS WHO JUST LIVES ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> i thought 31 is a huge stretch, but after hearing his voice it could really be true
> 
> he is 25 minimum for sure


Yeah. His voice is deep lmao. He aint fucking 16.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Estoy mirando un poco de tu vida


Yo tambien

Es todo una gracia tan grande, pero bien entretenido, en serio


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

Reminder that @RODEBLUR is literally 25 years old and looks like this 









He can beaten up by the average teenage girl. He is literally the definition of a genetic failure.


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> What


i made a bad joke about him moging me in a ironic way and then you quoted it, so i thought you took it seriously and got angry


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 18, 2020)

_*I refuse to believe that this prepubescent lesbian is 25 fucking years old




And I thought I was pathetic for larping *_


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yeah. His voice is deep lmao. He aint fucking 16.


he hasn't mentioned a single comment from this thread that has commented about his age

he's trapped and he can't lie any more


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

*@GigaMogger I FORGOT TO TAG U MAN U GOT TO SEE THIS YOU WILL DIE*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*I refuse to believe that this prepubescent lesbian is 25 fucking years old
> View attachment 599639
> 
> And I thought I was pathetic for larping *_


Nah bro i'm not lesbian


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> he hasn't mentioned a single comment from this thread that has commented about his age
> 
> he's trapped and he can't lie any more


Exactly lmao. Its true.


----------



## godlikesz (Aug 18, 2020)

still hasn't hitted puberty at 30

meanwhile jeff seid at 13





this is life baby


----------



## PYT (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> if we accept he is 15/16, then that means he was making youtube videos in 2010 as a 5-6 year old... this doesn't make much sense at least to me
> 
> he's definitely between 20-25, I'm thinking 25


it's over. why do people even larp they always get found out


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> if we accept he is 15/16, then that means he was making youtube videos in 2010 as a 5-6 year old... this doesn't make much sense at least to me
> 
> he's definitely between 20-25, I'm thinking 25


jfl if he is 25 he looks 13 at most so so over ngl..
I know baby faced guys but they all look 19 or 20 when they are 25 not 13 lmao


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh shit lmao @xdxdxnice1 i almost forgot

Proof i wasn't ''bullied off'' but scheduled my departure:


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> RODEBLUR IS A FRAMECELL, UGLY, ROTTER, POOR. LIKE HE LITERALLY HAS NOTHING LEFT MAN. HE IS ONE OF THE GUYS WHO JUST LIVES ON THE INTERNET.


*HE SPENDS ALL DAY ON LOOKSMAX AND IS 31 WITH A HORMONE DISEASE JFL ITS OVER*


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Aug 18, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Reminder that @RODEBLUR is literally 25 years old and looks like this
> 
> View attachment 599637
> View attachment 599638
> ...





Thongmaster said:


> _*I refuse to believe that this prepubescent lesbian is 25 fucking years old
> View attachment 599639
> 
> And I thought I was pathetic for larping *_


it's enough, he learned his lesson 

just leave him alone now


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

theres a possibility that hes arab


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> jfl if he is 25 he looks 13 at most so so over ngl..
> I know baby faced guys but they all look 19 or 20 when they are 25 not 13 lmao


Exactly. When i read he was 16, i thought realistically he was younger. BUT HES ACTUALLY OLDER JFL.


----------



## CommanderCope (Aug 18, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> it's enough, he learned his lesson
> 
> just leave him alone now


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

*IM JUST SITTING HERE WITH BIG PACKAGE OF LAYS AND BOTTLE OF COKE ON MY LAP AND REFRESHING THIS THREAD EVERY 30 SECONDS CAGING AT EVERY POST*


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Oh shit lmao @xdxdxnice1 i almost forgot
> 
> Proof i wasn't ''bullied off'' but scheduled my departure:
> View attachment 599649



I will stop altmaking ≠ I’m leaving. You are a bully victim jfl @ you


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> theres a possibility that hes arab



Nah i just did that randomly found it funny

I still don't understand what the fuck that was today


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> I will stop altmaking ≠ I’m leaving. You are a bully victim jfl @ you


I literally put it 3 FUCKING YEARS IN THE FUTURE.

What a bully victim man


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> it's enough, he learned his lesson
> 
> just leave him alone now


THIS GUY HAS THE AUDACITY TO CLAIM HE IS GOOD LOOKING AND CAN SLAY. LOOK AT HIM. LITERALLY A FAILIURE IN EVERY ASPECT POSSIBLE.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Nah i just did that randomly found it funny
> 
> I still don't understand what the fuck that was today


anyways still hows life in vanuzuela?


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Oh shit lmao @xdxdxnice1 i almost forgot
> 
> Proof i wasn't ''bullied off'' but scheduled my departure:
> View attachment 599649


*no one cares faggot
admit youre a grown ass man*


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Es todo una gracia tan grande, pero bien entretenido, en serio


Se sincero, ¿cual es tu edad?


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yo tambien
> 
> Es todo una gracia tan grande, pero bien entretenido, en serio


No me lo puedo creer


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> Se sincero, ¿cual es tu edad?


47 naci in 1971


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

*ngl he has the same disability as Andy Milonakis




*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> THIS GUY HAS THE AUDACITY TO CLAIM HE IS GOOD LOOKING AND CAN SLAY. LOOK AT HIM. LITERALLY A FAILIURE IN EVERY ASPECT POSSIBLE.


Cringe bro


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I literally put it 3 FUCKING YEARS IN THE FUTURE.
> 
> What a bully victim man



You are a loser who got bullied of a mapping site 






And now your a 25 yo rotting on looksmax.me. You are a victim of life itself


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> THIS GUY HAS THE AUDACITY TO CLAIM HE IS GOOD LOOKING AND CAN SLAY. LOOK AT HIM. LITERALLY A FAILIURE IN EVERY ASPECT POSSIBLE.


I know what he did. He is clearly not in a good mental state. It seems like he suffered enough, I don't mind if he throws his claims and anger on this forum if it makes him feel better.

What are you guys gaining from relentlessly humiliating him?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *ngl he has the same disability as Andy Milonakis
> View attachment 599656
> *


No bro


I don't have diabetes


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR 

Nigga you are 25? And 7 inch dick was also an lie 

Dude you are an complete failure ngl 

6psl.... You are 3psl on a good day


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

jfl he really is 31 years old lmao..
he must have a hormonal disorder ngl


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> No bro
> 
> 
> I don't have diabetes


*but you look like a 10 year old at 25 jfl*


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

FINALLY 
AN ENTERTAINING THREAD 







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

https://twitter.com/PolarBearFucker


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I know what he did. He is clearly not in a good mental state. It seems like he suffered enough, I don't mind if he throws his claims and anger on this forum if it makes him feel better.
> 
> What are you guys gaining from relentlessly humiliating him?


the amount of shit he talks to others for no reason, well deserved


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> You are a loser who got bullied of a mapping site
> 
> View attachment 599655
> 
> ...


Bro u call me a loser but look at u man

U got 79 GODDAMN DAYS CLOCKED. I didn't get bullied off. I RELENTLESSLY MADE 5000 ALTS WHICH THEY ALL TRIED TO BAN BUT I WAS BETTER. I told them i would leave in 2019. THE YEAR WAS 2016 BACK THEN

Call me a loser but you can't even come close


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> 47 naci in 1971


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> What are you guys gaining from relentlessly humiliating him?


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

malignant said:


> https://twitter.com/PolarBearFucker


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 18, 2020)

*This has to be some kind of elaborate prank.*


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Bro u call me a loser but look at u man
> 
> U got 79 GODDAMN DAYS CLOCKED. I didn't get bullied off. I RELENTLESSLY MADE 5000 ALTS WHICH THEY ALL TRIED TO BAN BUT I WAS BETTER. I told them i would leave in 2019. THE YEAR WAS 2016 BACK THEN
> 
> Call me a loser but you can't even come close


just log off for today. It will be for the best


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> @RODEBLUR
> 
> Nigga you are 25? And 7 inch dick was also an lie
> 
> ...


wait how u know he lied about dick size


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> just log off for today. It will be for the best


Why? Bro i'm having fun too

You ain't got any real shit on me anyway


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> wait how u know he lied about dick size


Some guys here said that


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> just log off for today. It will be for the best


More like log off and never come back tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 18, 2020)

Is he actually 25 or is it just something he larped as at that site? @goat2x 

Seems impossible if those pictures are recent lol


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

To that who is saying why people are making fun of him he talked mad shit about everybody on here..

Even posted my pic without my permission in his thread now remember boy who dont mog shit imagine being 31 years old and looking like 12 years old lmao..

And rodebour didnt you say to me you reap what you saw so now this is what you have a reaped and are getting bruatlly destroyed


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> More like log off and never come back tbh.


Why would i want to rid myself of my favourite form of entertainment?

Watching my favourite movie 10 times in a row just isn't doing it anymore


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR *UPLOAD AN AUDIOCLIP OF YOUR VOICE RIGHT NOW TO PROVE THAT YOU'RE ACTUALLY THE GUY IN THE VIDEO AND YOU'RE NOT JUST LARPING WITH HIS PICTURES.*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

*HIS TWITTER. HE JOINED IT IN 2012. MEANING THAT IF HE WAS ACTUALLY 16, HE WOULD BE 8 WHEN HE JOINED TWITTER JFL. ITS CONFIRMED HE IS LAEPING. 20 YEAR OLD.*


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Bro u call me a loser but look at u man
> 
> U got 79 GODDAMN DAYS CLOCKED. I didn't get bullied off. I RELENTLESSLY MADE 5000 ALTS WHICH THEY ALL TRIED TO BAN BUT I WAS BETTER. I told them i would leave in 2019. THE YEAR WAS 2016 BACK THEN
> 
> Call me a loser but you can't even come close








I am a teenager rotting on this shit site because of lockdown. You are a 25 yo rotting on this site because you are a bully victim. You should of had kids by now with a nice job and should of spent lockdown bonding with them but instead you chose to rot here instead. You are a loser who created 5000 alts for a mapping site jfl


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> *HIS TWITTER. HE JOINED IT IN 2012. MEANING THAT IF HE WAS ACTUALLY 16, HE WOULD BE 8 WHEN HE JOINED TWITTER JFL. ITS CONFIRMED HE IS LAEPING. 20 YEAR OLD.*


25 year old more like


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> @RODEBLUR *UPLOAD AN AUDIOCLIP OF YOUR VOICE RIGHT NOW TO PROVE THAT YOU'RE ACTUALLY THE GUY IN THE VIDEO AND YOU'RE NOT JUST LARPING WITH HIS PICTURES.*


I believe him. He is actually 20 lmao.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> To that who is saying why people are making fun of him he talked mad shit about everybody on here..
> 
> Even posted my pic without my permission in his thread now remember boy who dont mog shit imagine being 31 years old and looking like 12 years old lmao..
> 
> And rodebour didnt you say to me you reap what you saw so now this is what you have a reaped and are getting bruatlly destroyed


I fucking deleted your picture when you asked you roach

You were acting big to me and i showed you you shouldn't

Anyway, this is fucking fun so SAD BRO


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> To that who is saying why people are making fun of him he talked mad shit about everybody on here..
> 
> Even posted my pic without my permission in his thread now remember boy who dont mog shit imagine being 31 years old and looking like 12 years old lmao..
> 
> And rodebour didnt you say to me you reap what you saw so now this is what you have a reaped and are getting bruatlly destroyed


facts he is one of the most obnoxious users and shit talks people for no reason. i tried being friendly to him a few times but he is just a *cunt*


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

i was right when i predicted that something like that would happen


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


> Is he actually 25 or is it just something he larped as at that site? @goat2x
> 
> Seems impossible if those pictures are recent lol


*They most likely arent... didnt you all notice that all his pictures are blured like they were taken with microwave or some 2012 phone...*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> 25 year old more like


Idk. 20 or 25. It still over for him. He copes thinking puberty will ascend him. Puberty literally never happened for him.


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> @RODEBLUR *UPLOAD AN AUDIOCLIP OF YOUR VOICE RIGHT NOW TO PROVE THAT YOU'RE ACTUALLY THE GUY IN THE VIDEO AND YOU'RE NOT JUST LARPING WITH HIS PICTURES.*


he posted voice in another thread it’s confirmed


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

on god he's either 20 or 25 years old





it all adds up


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> I believe him. He is actually 20 lmao.


i uploaded a bucnh of vocaroos this hour lol


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Aug 18, 2020)

Jesus 

You have enough ipd to share with all the ipd cels on the forum and still have a midface ratio of 3 jdl


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 18, 2020)

Yeah, he def isn't 20 or 25 on those pics. @RODEBLUR is larping as that Rodeblur or he lied about his age on that site.


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


> Is he actually 25 or is it just something he larped as at that site? @goat2x
> 
> Seems impossible if those pictures are recent lol


He joined bb.com at 2010


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


> Yeah, he def isn't 20 or 25 on those pics. @RODEBLUR is larping as that Rodeblur or he lied about his age on that site.


he posted his voice in another thread. he probably has hormone disease


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> on god he's either 20 or 25 years old
> View attachment 599666
> 
> 
> it all adds up


holy shit


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

How did Rodeblur genes managed to survive until our century man 

Did his family members always breed with siblings and cousins?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> he posted voice in another thread it’s confirmed


LINK ?? *THE PICTURES HE'S POSTED LOOK A DECADE OLD, I REFUSE TO BELIEVE IT'S ACTUALLY HIM. THIS IS SOME CREEPY OLD GUY LARPING AS A TEENAGER FROM 2009.*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR how fucking old are you


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


> Yeah, he def isn't 20 or 25 on those pics. @RODEBLUR is larping as that Rodeblur or he lied about his age on that site.


He has too many pics. Why would you post a full body pic on a gaming wiki.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 599662
> 
> 
> I am a teenager rotting on this shit site because of lockdown. You are a 25 yo rotting on this site because you are a bully victim. You should of had kids by now with a nice job and should of spent lockdown bonding with them but instead you chose to rot here instead. You are a loser who created 5000 alts for a mapping site jfl


Bro 

You are my bully victim

I am forcefully living in your head

RENT.

FUCKING.

FREE.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> @RODEBLUR how fucking old are you


He wont answer jfl.


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> on god he's either 20 or 25 years old
> View attachment 599666
> 
> 
> it all adds up


*light yagami tier Edit*


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

how old r u


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> LINK ?? *THE PICTURES HE'S POSTED LOOK A DECADE OLD, I REFUSE TO BELIEVE IT'S ACTUALLY HIM. THIS IS SOME CREEPY OLD GUY LARPING AS A TEENAGER FROM 2009.*


https://looksmax.org/threads/remade-with-poll-xdxdxnice1-vs-rodeblur.188844/post-3233328


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 599662
> 
> 
> I am a teenager rotting on this shit site because of lockdown. You are a 25 yo rotting on this site because you are a bully victim. You should of had kids by now with a nice job and should of spent lockdown bonding with them but instead you chose to rot here instead. You are a loser who created 5000 alts for a mapping site jfl


I cant even believe guys like this exist.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Bro
> 
> You are my bully victim
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> He joined bb.com at 2010


I have a feeling our @RODEBLUR is larping as that Rodeblur. It's all just too surreal and absurd. He kind of acts like a larping faggot tbh.

If he's not larping he surely has a hormone disorder or was severely malnutritioned.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

but then wtf is this??? did he post his younger brother's passport??


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 18, 2020)

_*This is literally a new level of pathetic




Even a deformed person would get at least a like on a tweet



*_


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


> I have a feeling our @RODEBLUR is larping as that Rodeblur. It's all just too surreal and absurd. He kind of acts like a larping faggot tbh.
> 
> If he's not larping he surely has a hormone disorder or was severely malnutritioned.


https://looksmax.org/threads/remade-with-poll-xdxdxnice1-vs-rodeblur.188844/post-3233328
*click on this u will find out*


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> He has too many pics. Why would you post a full body pic on a gaming wiki.


Did he post those pics there? Are you sure that @RODEBLUR is not larping as that Rodeblur. He kind of acts like a larp tbh


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


> I have a feeling our @RODEBLUR is larping as that Rodeblur. It's all just too surreal and absurd. He kind of acts like a larping faggot tbh.
> 
> If he's not larping he surely has a hormone disorder or was severely malnutritioned.


*there is no chance
nigga
how would he have that much selfies and shit*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


> I have a feeling our @RODEBLUR is larping as that Rodeblur. It's all just too surreal and absurd. He kind of acts like a larping faggot tbh.
> 
> If he's not larping he surely has a hormone disorder or was severely malnutritioned.


he posted vocaroos that sound like the ones in the youtube vid


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Why? Bro i'm having fun too
> 
> You ain't got any real shit on me anyway


do I look like I want to expose you?


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I fucking deleted your picture when you asked you roach
> 
> You were acting big to me and i showed you you shouldn't
> 
> Anyway, this is fucking fun so SAD BRO


yeah but cunt random people fro this forum.have commented on my fb after you posted that pic in your shit thread..

I had to delete my fb faggot gey fucked now no sympathy from me bro you could have potentially ruined my life just because i said i mog you..
Now karma is catching upto you


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

This guy is 6psl actually


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


> I have a feeling our @RODEBLUR is larping as that Rodeblur. It's all just too surreal and absurd. He kind of acts like a larping faggot tbh.
> 
> If he's not larping he surely has a hormone disorder or was severely malnutritioned.


Bro. If hes larping, this is the weirdesst larp ever.


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> View attachment 599675
> 
> 
> but then wtf is this??? did he post his younger brother's passport??


 no that is him, that id is from 2004, and he is definately abovee the agee of 10 in that picture


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> View attachment 599675
> 
> 
> but then wtf is this??? did he post his younger brother's passport??


That picture was probably taken int 2004


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*This is literally a new level of pathetic
> View attachment 599671
> 
> Even a deformed person would get at least a like on a tweet
> ...



Brutal. PC woke culture will fuck him over tbh. He should delete those tweets


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> no that is him, that id is from 2004, and he is definately abovee the agee of 10 in that picture


if he was 16 he would have been born in 2003 or 2004


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 18, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> yeah but cunt random people fro this forum.have commented on my fb after you posted that pic in your shit thread..
> 
> I had to delete my fb faggot gey fucked now no sympathy from me bro you could have potentially ruined my life just because i said i mog you..
> Now karma is catching upto you



*The most important thing is that this guy is not 16

20, 25, 31 it doesn’t matter 

He missed his puberty and he is stuck looking like a little kid forever with a voice that doesn’t suit him at all *


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR you are either larping as a teenage kid or you are legit 25 years old

i cant tell whats worse


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *there is no chance
> nigga
> how would he have that much selfies and shit*





sytyl said:


> he posted vocaroos that sound like the ones in the youtube vid


Damn, I'm in utter disbelief. This guy sure is subject to gallons of disorders

But I still think he was larping about his age on that website, no way he's 25


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *The most important thing is that this guy is not 16
> 
> 20, 25, 31 it doesn’t matter
> 
> He missed his puberty and he is stuck looking like a little kid forever with a voice that doesn’t suit him at all *


EXACTLY. HES NOT A FUCKIMG KID. HES A GROWN ADULT. 15 YEAR OLDS LOTERALLY MOG HIM JFL.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> That picture was probably taken int 2004





alligatordude said:


> no that is him, that id is from 2004, and he is definately abovee the agee of 10 in that picture


I checked passports for netherlands, the picture has the birthdate stamped on it

@RODEBLUR bro just let it all out, tell us, we can help


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> @RODEBLUR you are either larping as a teenage kid or you are legit 25 years old
> 
> i cant tell whats worse


Hes not larping.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Hes not larping.


how do u know, so hes 25 ?


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


> Damn, I'm in utter disbelief. This guy sure is subject to gallons of disorders
> 
> But I still think he was larping about his age on that website, no way he's 25


there is other proof like his ID being taken in 2004 and the year of his posts from 2010


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I checked passports for netherlands, the picture has the birthdate stamped on it
> 
> @RODEBLUR bro just let it all out, tell us, we can help


So how old is he?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 18, 2020)

I have no idea whats happening anymore tbh
This is either a larp or this guy is the biggest loser ive ever seen in my life


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

I was here. 19.08.2020 00:02 local time


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *The most important thing is that this guy is not 16
> 
> 20, 25, 31 it doesn’t matter
> 
> He missed his puberty and he is stuck looking like a little kid forever with a voice that doesn’t suit him at all *


bro i really dont care how old he is but i would have been doxed or was probably doxeed tbh after he posted my pics some dude commented mogs me on all my pics srs had to delete my fb after that..
And.mind you he did all that after i said i mog him in his thread and then posted my pic


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I checked passports for netherlands, the picture has the birthdate stamped on it
> 
> @RODEBLUR bro just let it all out, tell us, we can help


*born or the pic taken from 2004*


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> LINK ?? *THE PICTURES HE'S POSTED LOOK A DECADE OLD, I REFUSE TO BELIEVE IT'S ACTUALLY HIM. THIS IS SOME CREEPY OLD GUY LARPING AS A TEENAGER FROM 2009.*


nah it showed a iphone x in one of his pics


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> how do u know, so hes 25 ?


He has so many fucking selfies on this site. And literally has a full body pic. Why would you post a fully body pic on a gaming forum. Also his voice he posted here matches his voice in the youtube vid. 100 percent not larp.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> I have no idea whats happening anymore tbh
> This is either a larp or this guy is the biggest loser ive ever seen in my life


Not larp.


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

nigga poop
*@xdxdxnice1 *


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

well this is a good last thread to read ngl


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> *GUYS I FOUND HIS FACEBOOK, IM NOT LINKING, ITS REALLY EASY TO FIND
> 
> JUST USE UR BRAIN
> @xdxdxnice1 *


link he already doxxed someones facebook


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> *GUYS I FOUND HIS FACEBOOK, IM NOT LINKING, ITS REALLY EASY TO FIND
> 
> JUST USE UR BRAIN
> @xdxdxnice1 *


dm me it, I couldn't find it through the usual name + searching by city/country

don't post it's permaban


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR private ur facebook quick


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> there is other proof like his ID being taken in 2004 and the year of his posts from 2010


Damn, I feel bad for him now tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

*I leave .me for an hour and the whole forum is upside down*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


> Damn, I feel bad for him now tbh


He brought it to himself


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

*someone send me his Facebook so i can beat him up irl*


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 18, 2020)

LMAO


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> LMAO


over


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

*it was fun to read all shit here but leave him alone, i mean dont dox him or any other stupid shit, he doesnt deserve that*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

@alligatordude dont dm me I found it

holy fuck he is so low iq


----------



## PYT (Aug 18, 2020)

Now he'll become a PSL meme and be remembered as the malnutritioned 20-25 year old larper he is


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

needsolution said:


> *it was fun to read all shit here but leave him alone, i mean dont dox him or any other stupid shit, he doesnt deserve that*


*DONT DOX HIM GUYS I MADE THIS THREAD FOR THE JFL REACTS NOT TO RUIN HIS LIFE*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

SteamID » RODEBLUR steam | STEAM_0:0:65635509 | 76561198091536746


RODEBLUR SteamID is STEAM_0:0:65635509 with a total of 18 friends. Other ids [U:1:131271018] 76561198091536746




steamid.uk





Steam account. If he was actually 16 year old. He created a steam profile AT 9 YEARS OLD. DEFINITELY NOT 16.


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

*GUYS HE ACTUALLY IS 16 FUCKKKKK
HIS FACEBOOK SAYS HES 16

this nigga larping or som shit*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

Well at the very least, I can confirm he is indeed 16


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> *DONT DOX HIM GUYS I MADE THIS THREAD FOR THE JFL REACTS NOT TO RUIN HIS LIFE*


i told him like 3 days ago stop fucking around with people he didnt listen to me


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> *GUYS HE ACTUALLY IS 16 FUCKKKKK
> HIS FACEBOOK SAYS HES 16*


*i saw his shit a while ago he must have changed it since this thread*


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

*@xdxdxnice1 please give me a summary of what is going on, I am indeed mindfucked.*


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 18, 2020)

_*300 fucking replies in less than an hour. We broke this site's hymen. This thread is literally more legendary than my exposed thread 




*_


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

James97 said:


> @RODEBLUR private ur facebook quick


Idc

I am not going to lie. I was legit laughing up to now. I knew this moment would come and i want it to come because it's more attention to me, but leaves me with a pain in my heart before it happens but he's right. Facebook really easy to find


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

needsolution said:


> *it was fun to read all shit here but leave him alone, i mean dont dox him or any other stupid shit, he doesnt deserve that*


yeah dont doxx him tbh although i got doxxed because because he posted my pics and some guy from this forum found my fb tbh..

Had to delete it but i believe rodeblur didnt doxx me so dont doxx him guys leave him alone


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

*GRADUATED FROM HIGH SCHOOL IN 2017 JFL 
CONFIRMED I CHECKED HIS FACEBOOK*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *@xdxdxnice1 please give me a summary of what is going on, I am indeed mindfucked.*


He is 25 years old. Not 16.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR bro since you're ACTUALLY 16, my best advice rn is for you to go and deactivate your facebook RN


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *@xdxdxnice1 please give me a summary of what is going on, I am indeed mindfucked.*


okay so he is 20, 25, or 31. most likely 25

he has hormone disease and is larping as teenager on this website

that is pretty much it


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @RODEBLUR bro since you're ACTUALLY 16, my best advice rn is for you to go and deactivate your facebook RN


I'm not gonna do it.

I'm gonna leave it up


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Idc
> 
> I am not going to lie. I was legit laughing up to now. I knew this moment would come and i want it to come because it's more attention to me, but leaves me with a pain in my heart before it happens but he's right. Facebook really easy to find


mirin you based bronie hater


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> okay so he is 20, 25, or 31. most likely 25
> 
> he has hormone disease and is larping as teenager on this website
> 
> that is pretty much it


*Shit is that why he is 88 lbs at 5'7?*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> okay so he is 20, 25, or 31. most likely 25
> 
> he has hormone disease and is larping as teenager on this website
> 
> that is pretty much it


he's actually 16 I am looking at his facebook rn


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I'm not gonna do it.
> 
> I'm gonna leave it up


*high T tbh i respect u more after this thread*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Shit is that why he is 88 lbs at 5'7?*


Lmao. We dont know how old he is. BUT HE IS 100 PERCENT NOT 16. AT LEAST 20.


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> *GUYS HE ACTUALLY IS 16 FUCKKKKK
> HIS FACEBOOK SAYS HES 16
> 
> this nigga larping or som shit*





sytyl said:


> Well at the very least, I can confirm he is indeed 16


Would make a lot more sense.


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> he's actually 16 I am looking at his facebook rn


bro he must have changed the age i saw it a while ago


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> he's actually 16 I am looking at his facebook rn


Srs.


----------



## PYT (Aug 18, 2020)

OP struck gold with this thread, I don't think I've seen so much replies in so little time


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I'm not gonna do it.
> 
> I'm gonna leave it up


*you actually look decent here retard how come you never sent this pic



*


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 18, 2020)

@Entschuldigung venezuelancel


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

AHHAHAHAHA i found his facebook


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> bro he must have changed the age i saw it a while ago


Yeah bro. It doesnt make sense. You cant tell me he joined twitter at 8 years old.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Shit is that why he is 88 lbs at 5'7?*


Yea for sure
No normal male human being is 36kg at 5"7 and 25 years old


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Aug 18, 2020)

Jfl at his mother for not aborting him embarrassing the whole family.


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> AHHAHAHAHA i found his facebook


link?


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

PYT said:


> OP struck gold with this thread, I don't think I've seen so much replies in so little time


*rescuing my rep to posts ratio ngl*


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I checked passports for netherlands, the picture has the birthdate stamped on it
> 
> @RODEBLUR bro just let it all out, tell us, we can help



shit still doesn’t add up 









There’s no “passport” at the top and there’s blue writing at the bottom which is not present on his one. Either they’ve changed the layout, that is not a passport, or the generic image isn’t a Dutch passport


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

malignant said:


> *you actually look decent here retard how come you never sent this pic
> View attachment 599700
> *


It's fake

A photoshop of my brother's school photo with my face on it

My school never took pics of me


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> shit still doesn’t add up
> 
> View attachment 599698
> View attachment 599699
> ...


so he is larping?


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

@alligatordude I am actually caging so hard





@RODEBLUR bro don't change your profile pic, just deactivate it, you can still use messenger to talk to people


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

*Good pic tbh, Roderick. @RODEBLUR *


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

*im booking a flight to overjisse
pm me if u want to come*


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> It's fake
> 
> A photoshop of my brother's school photo with my face on it
> 
> My school never took pics of me


is all of this shit about you true?


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> It's fake
> 
> A photoshop of my brother's school photo with my face on it
> 
> My school never took pics of me


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> What is a bony?
> 
> Nigga if you are are 20,and spend your whole life playing video games, you should realize your ugliness
> 
> 6psl my asssss


you rlly want to talk about age?


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

can someone explain this mapping shit tho, so ur telling me he did all this shit at a supeer young age


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> View attachment 599702
> 
> *Good pic tbh, Roderick. @RODEBLUR *


Is fake

It's a photoshop

But thanks i put a lot of work into it


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 18, 2020)

*over for that nigga i live really close to him should i camp at his local supermarket till he shows up?*


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Is fake
> 
> It's a photoshop
> 
> But thanks i put a lot of work into it


*Damn, you actually looked really good in it ngl*


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> *over for that nigga i live really close to him should i camp at his local supermarket till he shows up?*


HEADASS?


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR you utter retard, deactivate your facebook before people find other shit like I have


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

*Rodrigo is actually larp megamind, played with entire forum, detronized @Thongmaster tonight. *


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> shit still doesn’t add up
> 
> View attachment 599698
> View attachment 599699
> ...


it is a dutch ID card it has DOB





he must be using little brother ID card


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

This is the original pic


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> it is a dutch ID card it has DOB
> 
> View attachment 599709
> 
> ...


no its photoshopped from the internet and he morphed himself


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 18, 2020)

Fucking inject t you fucking moron
Can’t believe you’re 31


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

malignant said:


> View attachment 599706


Don't get it that's a pic i took at home


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> This is the original pic
> View attachment 599710


dude, deactivate your account 

if other people can see what I'm seeing it's ACTUALLY over for you


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> you rlly want to talk about age?


Yeah?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> dude, deactivate your account
> 
> if other people can see what I'm seeing it's ACTUALLY over for you


I don't care

You see

I feed off this attention

If you doxx me it will unleash a dopamine amount unheard of in this century


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> dude, deactivate your account
> 
> if other people can see what I'm seeing it's ACTUALLY over for you


i rly like how we are sort of trying to help him but he still dosent pay attention to our posts lmao


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Aug 18, 2020)

I feel like this dude might go ER in the future.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I don't care
> 
> You see
> 
> ...


RETARD I CAN POST PICTURES OF YOUR ENTIRE FAMILY, DEACTIVATE YOUR ACCOUNT RN HOLY SHIT YOU ARE SO LOW IQ


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Don't get it that's a pic i took at home


i thought you were holding a plastic gun to your head this whole time lol its just ur phone


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

*ATTENTION: If you find @RODEBLUR's facebook, do not fuck with his family. You can fuck with him specifically all you want, but fucking with his family would be a very shitty thing to do.
@Sikkunt23 @xdxdxnice1 @needsolution @sytyl can agree with this.*


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> This is the original pic
> View attachment 599710


Well, this is the subhuman we all know and l.... Yeah the subhuman we all know


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 599716
> View attachment 599717


It's actually sad, i dont know but i feel sad for him  @RODEBLUR hold on there boyo


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> no its photoshopped from the internet and he morphed himself


*@RODEBLUR IS MASTER OF THE LARP AND PHOTOSHOP MASTER, KING OF TROLLS, TROLLED THIS WEBSITE AND THE ONE HE WAS AT BEFORE, HE WILL MOVE TO ANOTHER WEBSITE AND THE CYCLE WILL CONTINUE*


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> I feel like this dude might go ER in the future.


In Venezuela. Wouldn't even make the local news


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR how old are you bro no larp and guys please dont doxx him please it will ruin his life tbh..

Dont stoop to that low level


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *ATTENTION: If you find @RODEBLUR's facebook, do not fuck with his family. You can fuck with specifically all you want, but fucking with his family would be a very shitty thing to do.
> @Sikkunt23 @xdxdxnice1 @needsolution @sytyl can agree with this.*


You think the assholes in this site care


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Bro. We literally know all the information about you. You could actually get doxxed.


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

needsolution said:


> It's actually sad, i dont know but i feel sad for him  @RODEBLUR hold on there boyo


i agree, i always been out here silently supporting my nigga rodeblur tbh


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> I feel like this dude might go ER in the future.


Don't worry about it. I have standards


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

imagine if someone dms his family
LMAO


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *ATTENTION: If you find @RODEBLUR's facebook, do not fuck with his family. You can fuck with specifically all you want, but fucking with his family would be a very shitty thing to do.
> @Sikkunt23 @xdxdxnice1 @needsolution @sytyl can agree with this.*


I dont agree with doing anything wrong to him irl... its just all internet shit, i never saw him insulting members or doing anything really wrong expect for teasing with people.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 18, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> 85 pounds, 5'6, 25 years old


Above average height in spain


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> imagine if someone dms his family
> LMAO


*post his family i will pm them*


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> You think the assholes in this site care


*They will care if we collectively do. This forum does things to please other users.*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> *@RODEBLUR IS MASTER OF THE LARP AND PHOTOSHOP MASTER, KING OF TROLLS, TROLLED THIS WEBSITE AND THE ONE HE WAS AT BEFORE, HE WILL MOVE TO ANOTHER WEBSITE AND THE CYCLE WILL CONTINUE*


Maybe.


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 599716
> View attachment 599717


*LMFAO CAGED*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> You think the assholes in this site care


that's what I am saying, if I could find this stuff, someone else can easily find it
@RODEBLUR deactivate jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


> In Venezuela. Wouldn't even make the local news


Damn this nigga lives in socialistic tacoland didn’t know that.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

needsolution said:


> It's actually sad, i dont know but i feel sad for him  @RODEBLUR hold on there boyo


I was having a lot of fun at the start, legit caging. Now it's less fun because my personal shit is here but. I still want to ride this out to the end. I put my username on my facebook for a reason. This is the day,


----------



## Effortless (Aug 18, 2020)

Mirin his Luka Magnotta tier larp 

Even looks similar to this fagget too


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 18, 2020)

he could slay 13yo jbs tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

needsolution said:


> I dont agree with doing anything wrong to him irl... its just all internet shit, i never saw him insulting members or doing anything really wrong expect for teasing with people.


*I basically agree, but the point was, family should be off limits. They did absolutely nothing with us.*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I was having a lot of fun at the start, legit caging. Now it's less fun because my personal shit is here but. I still want to ride this out to the end. I put my username on my facebook for a reason. This is the day,


Man you are weird af.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *They will care if we collectively do. This forum does things to please other users.*


i agree man bringing in family is low. these fucked up people here dont even do that


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

*news:
i just messaged his friends*


----------



## PYT (Aug 18, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> *over for that nigga i live really close to him should i camp at his local supermarket till he shows up?*


Run up to him and record you groping his ass and watch him stand there powerless. would be a god tier thread no homo


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Effortless said:


> View attachment 599723
> 
> 
> Mirin his Luka Magnotta tier larp
> ...


Don't compare me to murderers bro

That's low


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *I basically agree, but the point was, family should be off limits. They did absolutely nothing with us.*


Where did anyone mention his family man 

You came up with this shit


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> i agree man bringing in family is low. these fucked up people here dont even do that


*COPE AS SHIT I WILL TRY TO RUIN EVERYONES LIFE
WHY?
BECAUSE IM A SOCIOPATH HIGH T OGRE

*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *news:
> i just messaged his friends*


*ALL 7 OF THEM???*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *news:
> i just messaged his friends*


Oh come on don't do it silent-shit

Doxx me directly


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I was having a lot of fun at the start, legit caging. Now it's less fun because my personal shit is here but. I still want to ride this out to the end. I put my username on my facebook for a reason. This is the day,


*JFL AT U ALL THINKING THIS WASNT ALL PART OF HIS PLAN. EVERYTHING IS FALLING INTO PLACE AS PICTURED FOR THE LARPING 6 PSL DEMIGOD HIMSELF. "THIS IS THE DAY" MY GOD IM MIRIN*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> *ALL 7 OF THEM???*


*NIGGA IS FAMOUS NOCAP
7 FRIENDS ON FACEBOOK*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> Where did anyone mention his family man
> 
> You came up with this shit


His point is, if we can find his family, others can also find it and fuck with him

which is why I once again tell him to jfl just deactivate


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 18, 2020)

PYT said:


> Run up to him and record you groping his ass and watch him stand there powerless. would be a god tier thread no homo


im 6'2 but skinny but i guess he stands no chance tbh


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> *ALL 7 OF THEM???*


Coincidental


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *COPE AS SHIT I WILL TRY TO RUIN EVERYONES LIFE
> WHY?
> BECAUSE IM A SOCIOPATH HIGH T OGRE
> View attachment 599728
> *


*You need to find a connection to real life and not only to this shitty forum.*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> Where did anyone mention his family man
> 
> You came up with this shit


On facebook. You can find his whole name. Where he lives, everything.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> Where did anyone mention his family man
> 
> You came up with this shit


*Common sense dude. Facebook is connected to friends and family.*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> His point is, if we can find his family, others can also find it and fuck with him
> 
> which is why I once again tell him to jfl just deactivate


i really believe this guy is larping

think about it, no retard would make his information visible like that. it was on purpose


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Damn this nigga lives in socialistic tacoland didn’t know that.


thats why he is low bf


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *You need to find a connection to real life and not only to this shitty forum.*


*SAME APPLIES TO YOU FUCKING SUBHUMAN LARPER
YOU ARE WORSE THAN RODEBLUR YOU FAGOT CUCK 
WORSHIPPING NOEN EUBANKS CUCK CLOSETED TRANNY*


----------



## PYT (Aug 18, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> im 6'2 but skinny but i guess he stands no chance tbh


he's half your height jfl


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Common sense dude. Facebook is connected to friends and family.*


jesus christ @Newone you are literally peanut brain


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Oh come on don't do it silent-shit
> 
> Doxx me directly


*COPE AS FUCK
I JUST LIED 
MIRIN IF YOU THINK I WILL GIVE YOUR DWARF ASS THAT MUCH THAT*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 18, 2020)

*even his bluepilled friend laughed at his obviously frauded profile picture 

It’s over for this manlet ngl. You are 5’7 at best in a country where the average young man is probably 6’0. 



*


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *SAME APPLIES TO YOU FUCKING SUBHUMAN LARPER
> YOU ARE WORSE THAN RODEBLUR YOU FAGOT CUCK
> WORSHIPPING NOEN EUBANKS CUCK CLOSETED TRANNY*


*Dn read, you need to not fuck with people around him for what he did.*


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> thats why he is low bf


That’s why he’ll keep being a subhuman init. Geography pill proven right again.


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

dude why does this dude have the same name on every website? I bet his password has rodeblur in it also


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Dn read, you need to not fuck with people around him for what he did.*


*I THINK YOU NEED TO SHUT YOUR CLOSETED TRANNY MOUTH UP FAGGOT
DIDNT ASK STOP BEING AN ESTROGENIC CUCK
CRY FOR YOUR DADDY
REMINDER:
I DIDNT PM THEM CLOSETED FAGGOT*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *even his bluepilled friend laughed at his obviously frauded profile picture
> 
> It’s over for this manlet ngl. You are 5’7 at best in a country where the average young man is probably 6’0.
> View attachment 599733
> *


It's jokes man


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> dude why does this dude have the same name on every website? I bet his password has rodeblur in it also


Exactly lmao. Every fucking website xdd


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> jesus christ @Newone you are literally peanut brain


Stdu you dirty smelly Arab 

On my Instagram or Facebook you would never found out which one is actually related to me and which one is a random aquintance


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *I DIDNT PM THEM CLOSETED FAGGOT*


*We're good then. Done with you now.*


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 18, 2020)

*ALL HE NEED TO DO IS WALK PAST ELEMENTARY SCHOOL AND CATCH IOIS FROM EVERY SINGLE GIRL HE WALKS PAST THAT IS 12YRS OLD AND YOUNGER*


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR you mog your brother tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> Stdu you dirty smelly Arab
> 
> On my Instagram or Facebook you would never found out which one is actually related to me and which one is a random aquintance


*Good for you. Shut the fuck up now, nobody cares.*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *We're good then. Done with you now.*


*COPE SHUT YOUR MOUTH TRANNY
I WILL PM THEM BECAUSE YOU MADE ME UPSET
I WILL EVEN MENTION YOU TO HIS MOM SLIT UR WRISTS FAGGOT*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> Stdu you dirty smelly Arab
> 
> On my Instagram or Facebook you would never found out which one is actually related to me and which one is a random aquintance


*didnt read*

*your family buys my weed they are addicted while you cry about me being criminal arab*


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> that's what I am saying, if I could find this stuff, someone else can easily find it
> @RODEBLUR deactivate jfl


*why does he only have 7 friends on his account jfl ? something's fishy *


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

so how old he is guys?


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

ur mom is kinda hot ngl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> @RODEBLUR you mog your brother tbh ngl


damn


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> so how old he is guys?


16 with certainty


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> ur mom is kinda hot ngl


Bruh what has this thread turned into


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Man you are weird af.


Lol epíco


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/rodeblur-is-the-goat-take-the-rodblur-pill.189012/#post-3234787
*RODEBLUR MOGS*


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> 16 with certainty


check his high school graduation date on fb
how do u explain that


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 18, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> so how old he is guys?


atleast 20 years old


----------



## Deleted member 8744 (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR whats your legit age man


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> ur mom is kinda hot ngl


ded srs? pm plz


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> 16 with certainty


then how come he posted on that site since 2010 or whatever


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

Mirin how chilled you are about all this shit XD @RODEBLUR


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> 16 with certainty


That doesnt make sense. Your saying he created his twitter at 8 YEARS OLD?


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> then how come he posted on that site since 2010 or whatever


doesnt mean anything

i was on minecraft server forums at like age 10

edit: holy fuck its 2020, nvm he would be like 6 im retarded


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

glock


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

malignant said:


> check his high school graduation date on fb
> how do u explain that


I think it's different in netherlands, they go on to some other school earlier on


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

*rodeblur is insanely low inhib

im actually mirin how low inhib he is, or maybe its just mariana trench IQ *


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> ur mom is kinda hot ngl


Although now i'm confused my mom doesn't have a Facebook. Hollup


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> *@RODEBLUR IS MASTER OF THE LARP AND PHOTOSHOP MASTER, KING OF TROLLS, TROLLED THIS WEBSITE AND THE ONE HE WAS AT BEFORE, HE WILL MOVE TO ANOTHER WEBSITE AND THE CYCLE WILL CONTINUE*


Damn this twink is a genius


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 18, 2020)

@Britishlooksmaxxer 
@Übermogger 
@Copemaxxing 

There is no way he's not larping


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> *HE WANTED TO BE FOUND, I FOUND HIS INSTAGRAM SAME WAY AS FACEBOOK
> 
> HE WANTED THIS TO HAPPEN
> 
> ...


hes yoinked your username from his story now 

Dox is now on you bro


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Mirin how chilled you are about all this shit XD @RODEBLUR


Since it became public that he claims over average looks/model looks with his actual looks 

Whole forum shits on him since 2-3 weeks nonstop


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> *HE WANTED TO BE FOUND, I FOUND HIS INSTAGRAM SAME WAY AS FACEBOOK
> 
> HE WANTED THIS TO HAPPEN
> 
> ...


this is actually doxxing, prepare for mods to ban you, not reporting but they will find it out


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> @Britishlooksmaxxer
> @Übermogger
> @Copemaxxing
> 
> There is no way he's not larping


@Übermogger


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

I searched Rodeblur on Facebook and found nothing


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

Mom has a great jaw, I looked at the Dad and he's probably betabuxxing her


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Although now i'm confused my mom doesn't have a Facebook. Hollup


Your dad or brother or whoever that is does






I am sure you recognize this pic

this is why I told you to deactivate


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> I searched Rodeblur on Facebook and found nothing


@NordicIranian 

most braindead user on this forum


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 18, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> @Entschuldigung venezuelancel


Now his weight makes sense jfl


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 18, 2020)

?????????????????????


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> glock


*MY DUDE LITERALLY HAS THE SAME USER NAME FOR EVERYTHING JFL.*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> I searched Rodeblur on Facebook and found nothing


Bruh


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> It's jokes man



*I LOOKED UP HIS HIGH SCHOOL TO SEE WHETHER IT WAS REALLY A HIGH SCHOOL OR NOT

THIS NIGGA WENT TO A SPECIAL ED SCHOOL

It is so over my dude, you are genetically fucked in so many ways 

Not gonna link it for obvious reasons but you can find it yourself if you try 








*


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> ur mom is kinda hot ngl


pm asap


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Your dad or brother or whoever that is does
> View attachment 599769
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same face on every person 

It's a photoshop too, @sytyl i'm sorry bro


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> @NordicIranian
> 
> most braindead user on this forum


Fuck you son of a bitch

Didn't they say his name is Rodel on Facebook


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *I LOOKED UP HIS HIGH SCHOOL TO SEE WHETHER IT WAS REALLY A HIGH SCHOOL OR NOT
> 
> THIS NIGGA WENT TO A SPECIAL ED SCHOOL
> 
> ...


so brutal


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *I LOOKED UP HIS HIGH SCHOOL TO SEE WHETHER IT WAS REALLY A HIGH SCHOOL OR NOT
> 
> THIS NIGGA WENT TO A SPECIAL ED SCHOOL
> 
> ...


D pdbsnsn AHAHAHAHHAHAHABABBAVAVA


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *I LOOKED UP HIS HIGH SCHOOL TO SEE WHETHER IT WAS REALLY A HIGH SCHOOL OR NOT
> 
> THIS NIGGA WENT TO A SPECIAL ED SCHOOL
> 
> ...


He's larping. It's all a larp. 
It's literally impossible. It's all a set up.


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *I LOOKED UP HIS HIGH SCHOOL TO SEE WHETHER IT WAS REALLY A HIGH SCHOOL OR NOT
> 
> THIS NIGGA WENT TO A SPECIAL ED SCHOOL
> 
> ...


*LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IM FUCKING DEAD*


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 18, 2020)

_*??????????????????????*_


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> _*??????????????????????
> 
> View attachment 599781
> *_


7s me


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *I LOOKED UP HIS HIGH SCHOOL TO SEE WHETHER IT WAS REALLY A HIGH SCHOOL OR NOT
> 
> THIS NIGGA WENT TO A SPECIAL ED SCHOOL
> 
> ...


AUTISTIC AS WELL. HOLY FUCKING SHIT. THATS EVEN WORSE. THIS THREAD KEEPS GETTING MORE CRAZY WTF.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

and he lives in south america larping that he lives in the netherlands
can just tell by his posts in fb


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Aug 18, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> @Britishlooksmaxxer
> @Übermogger
> @Copemaxxing
> 
> There is no way he's not larping


What happened to muh I’m spending too much time on here jfl


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> _*??????????????????????
> 
> View attachment 599781
> *_


Wtf


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *I LOOKED UP HIS HIGH SCHOOL TO SEE WHETHER IT WAS REALLY A HIGH SCHOOL OR NOT
> 
> THIS NIGGA WENT TO A SPECIAL ED SCHOOL
> 
> ...


HHOOLY FUCKKK
this dude is actually mentally challenged


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> He's larping. It's all a larp.
> It's literally impossible. It's all a set up.


*indeed, i cant believe that too

he must be ahead of us or im actually really, really sad for him and wish i could help him in any way*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *I LOOKED UP HIS HIGH SCHOOL TO SEE WHETHER IT WAS REALLY A HIGH SCHOOL OR NOT
> 
> THIS NIGGA WENT TO A SPECIAL ED SCHOOL
> 
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i got epic commentary


k’ wist niet dat jij ook Nederlands was


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> and he lives in south america larping that he lives in the netherlands
> can just tell by his posts in fb


Yeah. He says he was height mogging in netherlands jfl.


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 18, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> What happened to muh I’m spending too much time on here jfl


Read from start serious, rodeblur is getting doxxed, it's unclear whether he's 16,20,25 or 31

The dopamine rushes he gets now holy fuck


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yeah. He says he was height mogging in netherlands jfl.


the infastructure and his room
in south america europeans are seen above all especially the Argentines


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 18, 2020)

I mean i'm all about making fun of others but you guys should keep it only on .me tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 18, 2020)

Leafyishere looking ass


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

needsolution said:


> *indeed, i cant believe that too
> 
> he must be ahead of us or im actually really, really sad for him and wish i could help him in any way*


Something is sus lmao. *HE IS 39 KG 5FT 7 LIVING IN NETHERLANDS. 25 YEARS OLD. AUTISTIC. ROTS ALL DAY.*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR *how hard are you trolling everybody right now??*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

@lifestyle21873 @malignant @sytyl @Copemaxxing @hairyballscel @Introvertednarc @xdxdxnice1


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

we can set up a gofundme page
just to give you therapy


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 599795
> View attachment 599796
> 
> 
> ...


SMHHH some random person in comments said i was goodlooking tho


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 599795
> View attachment 599796
> 
> 
> ...


*im dying IM THE FUNNIEST MOFO OF ALL TIME JFLL*


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

Parents send him to private school because they knew he would get bullied


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> Mom has a great jaw, I looked at the Dad and he's probably *betabuxxing *her


Holy shit she actually divorced him it seems


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR how old are u tho bro


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

*OKAY I THINK HE ACTUALLY IS 16 YEARS OLD, AND HE DID GRADUATE FROM HIGHSCHOOL WHEN HE WAS 13 YEARS OLD BECAUSE IT WAS A SPECIAL ED SCHOOL, HES ONE OF THOSE KIDS THAT WONT EVER WORK A JOB AND WILL LIVE OFF SPECIAL NEEDS WELFARE


BRUTAL*


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> Holy shit she actually divorced him it seems
> 
> View attachment 599782
> 
> ...


HOLLLLLYYYY


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR deactivate your Facebook account before you end up like @Nibba.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> Parents send him to private school because they knew he would get bullied


I don't go to private


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

i dont wanna be that virgin guy that tags the mods but 

THIS SHIT IS GETTING INSANE MAN


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> @RODEBLUR deactivate your Facebook account before you end up like @Nibba.


Nah this is funny. Less than before but still

I'll keep it on


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

He also has 15 insta followers. Seems kinda larp.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> i dont wanna be the virgin guy that tags the mods but
> 
> THIS SHIT IS GETTING INSANE MAN


It is. Legendary


----------



## hairyballscel (Aug 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 599795
> View attachment 599796
> 
> 
> ...


ur gonna push this nigga to suicide JFL


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> i dont wanna be the virgin guy that tags the mods but
> 
> THIS SHIT IS GETTING INSANE MAN


me neither


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I don't go to private


this is not the moment to act cocky, son

you planned none of this and you have information you shouldn't afford to leak, faggot


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

needsolution said:


> @her @Sergeant @Kingkellz


FFS


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> It is. Legendary


*u are a legend it’s confirmed*


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

needsolution said:


> me neither


dude just dont
iets see if we can reach 100 pages


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> this is not the moment to act cocky, son
> 
> you planned none of this and you have information you shouldn't afford to leak, faggot


I planned none of this? So it just happened to be all my accounts are named RODEBLUR even my facebook? Okay


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

Honestly, i think he planned all of this, hes truly a mastermind larp


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 18, 2020)

_*Just saw his Instagram. Just fucking lol at this utter subhuman. My left testicle literally weighs more than him 








*_


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 18, 2020)

Nah this cant be real
He is larping for sure


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> dude just dont
> iets see if we can reach 100 pages


we wont and mods will see it one way or another lmao, at least i farmed few reactions


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> ur gonna push this nigga to suicide JFL


Nah bro

If he's so intense he'll kill me himself


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> i dont wanna be that virgin guy that tags the mods but
> 
> THIS SHIT IS GETTING INSANE MAN


He seems to be okay with it though, he is insane tbh.


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

rodeblur niggas can literally swat you 

how the fuck are you cool with this


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 18, 2020)

*ALRIGHT HOLD UP
GIMME A SEC TO ANALYZE 
WTF IS GOING ON???!!!!!!
I THINK HES LARPING ABOUT LARPING
THIS NIGGER ISNT 20 
HE BARELY LOOKS 13*


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

Welcome to the website of the [School he went to]
The [school] is a public school for students with a developmental disorder or an internalizing psychiatric problem. From the age of 4 to 13, students with a REC cluster 4 indication are welcome at our school.
Our students are children, but not ordinary children. Our students are diagnosed as Autism, PDD-NOS, Asperger's Disorder, ADHD, Anxiety Disorder, Dysthymic Disorder, Selective Mutism, ADD or Attachment Disorder. All these disorders affect the total life of a child and its environment.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR I see your game, you planned all of this.


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> rodeblur niggas can literally swat you
> 
> how the fuck are you cool with this


he won’t get swatted in NL JFL


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

> Except my overseas territories ofcourse. Anyways, i accept
> I wanted to change the course of Motjeblur drastically, from a republic to a kingdom, more european culturally, and i needed it to be cold as shit, I didn't feel like messing with greenland or any of those small countries along the (ant)arctic circle and creating new land or somehow altering Venezuela's temperature wasn't really my thing so idk
> August 2, 2019 by MapperAlertRODEBLUR









> So, as it turns out, i'm a fucking retard. I forgot to add Utrecht and Gelderland in the Dutch colony image. Somehow i never noticed this. Jesus
> July 31, 2019 by MapperAlertRODEBLUR








> ew
> April 10, 2019 by Polandball & Mapping Slovenia








> Bitch
> July 31, 2019 by MapperAlertRODEBLUR








> Oh boy. The _man_ himself... is *back!*
> July 31, 2019 by Polandball & Mapping Slovenia








> *Y e s .*
> July 31, 2019 by MapperAlertRODEBLUR









> Nibba Avionea wants an alliance now that I revived it
> June 29, 2018 by CJAviation








> fine
> July 4, 2018 by RODEBLUR









> Heh
> *From Sergei Stalvens, former prez of the Archeldzaxer Confed.*
> Is your motto an April Fools' Joke? XD Just asking
> April 24, 2018 by Zulthyr








> too late m8
> April 26, 2018 by Zulthyr








> tf?
> June 29, 2018 by RODEBLUR









> you created your nation later than rhinean or batavian, so you should not be too nacionalist
> April 5, 2018 by Parbounli








> Later? L A T E R ? Are you actually fucking joking my mate?
> June 29, 2018 by RODEBLUR








> Rhinoland exists only from October 2017 onward.
> Batavia is less than 4 months old.
> I made Motjeblur in July/August 2016.
> That's almost 2 years ago.
> ...








> Still super salty about your ignorance. Deadass
> July 31, 2019 by MapperAlertRODEBLUR









> Alliance with the Iberian Kingdom?
> 
> 
> Treaty of Madrid!
> March 11, 2018 by Spanish Mapping






> Sure
> March 11, 2018 by RODEBLUR







> Alliance with The United Federation Of Albaur And Glaschur
> Treaty of New Inverness
> March 6, 2018 by NTrio Mapping






> March 6, 2018 by NTrio Mapping






> Ok
> I accept
> March 6, 2018 by RODEBLUR







> Nice I border you
> March 6, 2018 by CJAviation








> Oooh
> March 6, 2018 by RODEBLUR






> This country is like an extreme version of the GOP (Republicans) dream.
> March 6, 2018 by Lisastr67






> Who tf is the gop
> March 6, 2018 by RODEBLUR







> Alliance with *Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogochian-Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateapokaiwhenuakitanatahuan-''''''*T*etaumatawhakatangihangakoauaotamateaurehaeaturipukapihimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuaakitanatahuan Commonwealth*?
> Treaty of Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch City?
> 
> 
> March 6, 2018 by Tenaciosu-san






> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOk then
> March 6, 2018 by RODEBLUR






> Why is nation's name so weird?
> April 5, 2018 by Parbounli







> why do you not do venezuela
> March 6, 2018 by EthanKoenigsberg






> March 6, 2018 by RODEBLUR







> This is very same as Nunavut
> March 6, 2018 by Parbounli






> Since when does nunavut own South Holland
> Since when is Nunavut a country with big cities
> Since when does Nunavut have a king
> Since when is Nunavut dutch speaking
> ...






> long time no see rode
> March 6, 2018 by RazvyDaGuy






> Tru
> March 6, 2018 by RODEBLUR







> This coat of arms file needs to be fixed
> November 14, 2017 by Minnesotan Mapping






> just like you
> March 12, 2018 by OxMicro







> Where's the Oscar for best page at?
> November 10, 2017 by ShyGuyMapping






> Rodeblur if you're still here
> Would you like an alliance with Avionea?
> November 3, 2017 by CJAviation






> He's an altmaker,
> November 13, 2017 by Minnesotan Mapping






> JUST LIKE YOU OHHHHHHHHHHH!
> November 14, 2017 by OxMicro






> Burn.
> November 14, 2017 by AenMaps






> Memes are fun
> November 14, 2017 by Minnesotan Mapping







> favorite page to masturbate to
> September 28, 2017 by Vancouver Mapping






> Oh yes
> September 29, 2017 by CJAviation






> Same
> September 29, 2017 by Preasten






> Oh thank you very muchhhh
> September 29, 2017 by Polen Raeper ll September Reborn







> Motjeblur is known to be one of the worst countries for gays or bronies. It is one of the only strongly homophobic country in all of South America, if not the world. Whenever someone is confirmed to be gay, they are hunted by special police in hazmat suits to kill the gays which are considered a _disease_ and must be eradicated. Bronies are also very poorly treated, but a tiny bit lighter than gays. When someone is confirmed to be a bronie, they will be deported in a poor condition UAV, as they believe noone should waste their time on a bronie. They commonly don't make it, due to malfunctions. Whenever they return to Motjeblur or survive after being crash landed, they will receive the same treatment they gays receive; the hazmat police to kill them. is the funniest thing i ever read
> September 28, 2017 by Preasten






> Rodeblur needs to return for pisiu
> September 5, 2017 by EthanKoenigsberg






> what
> September 29, 2017 by Polen Raeper ll September Reborn







> i miss rodeblur
> April 13, 2017 by RazvyDaGuy






> hi
> June 17, 2017 by VENEZUELAN SEAL HUNTER







> Those Gay and Bronie rights are very brutal.
> 
> (First)
> March 23, 2017 by OxMicro


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> He seems to be okay with it though, he is insane tbh.


he dosent wanna be seen as a pussy thats why
hes scared as fuck rn


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

okay now this is ridiculous he has fooled us all this has to be a larp


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I planned none of this? So it just happened to be all my accounts are named RODEBLUR even my facebook? Okay



you are retarded then


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 18, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Welcome to the website of the [School he went to]
> The [school] is a public school for students with a developmental disorder or an internalizing psychiatric problem. From the age of 4 to 13, students with a REC cluster 4 indication are welcome at our school.
> Our students are children, but not ordinary children. Our students are diagnosed as Autism, PDD-NOS, Asperger's Disorder, ADHD, Anxiety Disorder, Dysthymic Disorder, Selective Mutism, ADD or Attachment Disorder. All these disorders affect the total life of a child and its environment.


pm me the link i will translate everything into english


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> *ALRIGHT HOLD UP
> GIMME A SEC TO ANALYZE
> WTF IS GOING ON???!!!!!!
> I THINK HES LARPING ABOUT LARPING
> ...


*MAY BE HE IS LARPING ABOUT LARPING ABOUT LARPING 


holy fuck @Thongmaster how you can cope with this opponent*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*Just saw his Instagram. Just fucking lol at this utter subhuman. My left testicle literally weighs more than him
> View attachment 599815
> 
> View attachment 599817
> *_


WATCH THE PIC I MADE NIGGA
YOU GONNA CRY


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

Why am I wasting my time watching at Rodeblurs subhuman family pictures 

New low of my life


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 18, 2020)

pm me his facebook i will translatee everything for you boyos


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>


wtf is mapping man please explain @RODEBLUR


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR you planned all of this, but you didn't account for people going through your friends list to find pictures of your family

am I right?


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

*Viewing This Thread (Looksmaxers: 127, Bluepilled: 52)*
look out for IT THREADS


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

My dude literally has the same name for everything. I even found his reddit acount lmao.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> he dosent wanna be seen as a pussy thats why
> hes scared as fuck rn


Being honest. I wasn't a tiny bit scared in the start. I was legit caging. After shit got to the facebook point I'm not laughing as much and i have quite a feeling in my chest, but still. I'm letting this go on since i'm legit still getting satisfaction out of this.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 18, 2020)

*FIRST WE HAD DISABLEDCEL
THEN THONGMASTER
NOW WE HAVE THIS PRICK
JESUS FUCKING CHRIST MY DOPAMINE RECEPTERS ARE PEREMANENTLY FRIED FROM ALL THE DRAMA*


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> My dude literally has the same name for everything. I even found his reddit acount lmao.


I don't use reddit tho, if you go to the posts someone was calling me out for a post on another site which is why i created the account


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 18, 2020)

*bad ipd runs in the family ngl *


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @RODEBLUR you planned all of this, but you didn't account for people going through your friends list to find pictures of your family
> 
> am I right?


brainlet strategies

imagine trolling people about your own life


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 599829


Based


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Being honest. I wasn't a tiny bit scared in the start. I was legit caging. After shit got to the facebook point I'm not laughing as much and i have quite a feeling in my chest, but still. I'm letting this go on since i'm legit still getting satisfaction out of this.


nigga u are special ed take it from someone not retarded private all ur shit ASAP


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

This user is currently banned from chat. The latest chat ban log entry is provided below for reference:

08:35, August 15, 2016 EthanKoenigsberg (wall | contribs) banned MapperAlertRODEBLUR (wall | contribs) from chat with an expiry time of 365,000 days 0.0 seconds, ends 08:35, December 17, 3015 (Alt)
This user is currently blocked. The latest block log entry is provided below for reference:

19:56, August 6, 2019 Batran99 (wall | contribs) blocked MapperAlertRODEBLUR (wall | contribs) with an expiry time of perma (


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @RODEBLUR you planned all of this, but you didn't account for people going through your friends list to find pictures of your family
> 
> am I right?


I mean yeah kinda


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

Based


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I don't use reddit tho, if you go to the posts someone was calling me out for a post on another site which is why i created the account








THIS GUY TYPES JUST LIKE YOU STFU ITS YOU


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *bad ipd runs in the family ngl *


My mum has wide

My dad has narrow


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *bad ipd runs in the family ngl *


No such thing as an ipd too wide


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

*Why doesn't @Mirin2234 get this type of bullying for being a literal faggot?*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> View attachment 599831
> 
> 
> THIS GUY TYPES JUST LIKE YOU STFU ITS YOU


It is me. I was saying i don't use reddit because IT'S THE ONLY THING I HAVE EVER USED REDDIT FOR. Because some faggot started talking shit to me


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

His father looks average frame and average height by the way


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR you could technically doxx everyone who viewed your insta stories

I see your game

300 iq holy shit


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR i dont think anyone is going to actually fuck with you on facebook or instagram, atleast i would never, i just found it funny that you made a psl website username the same username as ur social medias, i memed on ur pictures but thats it. I dont care one bit about where you live or harassing family members or friends, that shits fucked.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR Are you mixed? Your mum looks non white


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR Release all the names of people who viewed your IG story 

fight fire with fire


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @RODEBLUR you could technically doxx everyone who viewed your insta stories
> 
> I see your game
> 
> 300 iq holy shit


is that how it actually works tho? they are stories from the past


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Rodeblur's Alt Conflict


This page was created by Mikoyanshik, please don't delete. Rodeblur is a Venezuelan Mapper (no food), who has become famous for his many alternate accounts (about a thousand). He started watching mapping videos in 2015. Rodeblur got his first ban after creating a page titled "Anti-Brony Empire"...




thefutureofeuropes.fandom.com





I thought he was larping. Maybe not tbh. In the comments it claims hes a kid. Maybe he just a kid who rots ajd trolls forums.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> @RODEBLUR Are you mixed? Your mum looks non white


Yes she is from south america


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Why doesn't @Mirin2234 get this type of bullying for being a literal faggot?*


mirin might hurt himself bad tbh he is so attention deprived that he legit cut his wrists for attention whoring on this site


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> @RODEBLUR Release all the names of people who viewed your IG story
> 
> fight fire with fire


Bro. I aint low iq enough to do that shit. If any of you viewed the story. Fucking giga low iq.


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 18, 2020)

I crown @RODEBLUR the new face of PSL. 
He truly loves rent free in all of our heads. 
I got myself Uncaged just for this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> mirin might hurt himself bad tbh he is so attention deprived that he legit cut his wrists for attention whoring on this site


*Mirin should kill himself. Rodeblur is actually suffering looking like that at 20+ years old.*


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Why doesn't @Mirin2234 get this type of bullying for being a literal faggot?*


*because Rodeblur is low inhib beast meanwhile Mirin is as you said "faggot" who keeps attention whoring and making victim from himself, meanwhile Rodeblur takes everything on his chest (however it sounds) despite having bigger right to complain about life.*


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 18, 2020)

_*This site's autism knows no bounds*_


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Bro. I aint low iq enough to do that shit. If any of you viewed the story. Fucking giga low iq.


I have a fake insta account, fake linkedin account (using ai generated photo) and fake facebook (also using ai generated photo)

u mirin?


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 18, 2020)

malignant said:


> nigga u are special ed take it from someone not retarded private all ur shit ASAP



“take it from someone not retarded” ahahahahahah


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

needsolution said:


> *because Rodeblur is low inhib beast meanwhile Mirin is as you said "faggot" who keeps attention whoring and making victim from himself, meanwhile Rodeblur takes everything on his chest (however it sounds) despite having bigger right to complain about life.*


*Couldn't have said it better myself*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> *FIRST WE HAD DISABLEDCEL
> THEN THONGMASTER
> NOW WE HAVE THIS PRICK
> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST MY DOPAMINE RECEPTERS ARE PEREMANENTLY FRIED FROM ALL THE DRAMA*


i know about thongmaster but what about disabledcel?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I have a fake insta account, fake linkedin account (using ai generated photo) and fake facebook (also using ai generated photo)
> 
> u mirin?


Mirin tbh.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

tapout said:


> View attachment 599846


It's back to being funny again. Since none of you are actually doxxing


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 18, 2020)

no pH acc tho


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

*You*'ll *see* the number and the usernames *of* the people who have *viewed* each photo or video in *your story*. What *if* it's been more than 24 hours after I posted my *story*? *You can look* at who's seen *your story* up to 48 hours after *you* post it. Go to *your* profile by tapping in the bottom right.


haha king once again

sorry sweeties


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 18, 2020)

*@RODEBLUR TELL US WTF IS ACTUALLY GOING ON
NIGGA YOUR A MASTER TROLL
YOU PLANNED ALL OF THIS*


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Mirin should kill himself. Rodeblur is actually suffering looking like that at 20+ years old.*


*nah hes actually 16 turns out
graduated from some special ed high school in 2017 jfl*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

abmonger said:


> “take it from someone not retarded” ahahahahahah


Hit different

Or did it? 

Whatever. Insane publicity stunt he'll never come close


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> View attachment 599851
> no pH acc tho


why would a mogger like him need porn? he can just get girls


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

Lazy ass nigga


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR You ever run into that giga cunt Hazbell on LBP? I hope he's dead rn deadass.


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Hit different
> 
> Or did it?
> 
> Whatever. Insane publicity stunt he'll never come close


*bruh come close to what u are special needs i am advanced placement
over for u son*


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Aug 18, 2020)

Should this be on best of the best sectiom?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR *YOU MOG YOUR BROTHER TO DEATH BTW , JFL AT HIS JEW NOSE AND SUBHUMAN PHILTRUM . THOSE ARAB GENES IN YOUR FAMILY COMING THROUGH 




*


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 18, 2020)

Im actually mirin this giga high t 8psl beast rodeblur ngl


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 18, 2020)

Its over for my dopamine receptors after viewing this thread


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> View attachment 599851
> no pH acc tho


No, imagine not using XNXX.


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR make a response thread


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Maps for Mappers/Countryball Style


This page is for maps that contain countryballs. Here you can find these maps, or you can use these maps: Warning they may be a copyright if you use the same map. Warning: Only PNG and GIF are allowed!




thefutureofeuropes.fandom.com





What is this mapping shit. Im so confused.


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)

I just found his IG 

Which one of you commented this?


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

@knajjd @Elias @5foot8Paki @Elias 

best of best


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> No, imagine not using XNXX.


*ok maybe you are actually 31 jfl*


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> @knajjd @Elias @5foot8Paki @Elias
> 
> best of best


CAGED TBH SO TRUE
BEST THREAD OF .ME IMO


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

@RODEBLUR 





bro what??


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 599855
> 
> 
> Lazy ass nigga


I'm just lazy bro

Leave me be i want to shill on the system's money


w̴h̴a̴t̴ ̴i̴f̴ ̴i̴ ̴t̴o̴l̴d̴ ̴y̴o̴u̴ ̴t̴h̴a̴t̴ ̴i̴ ̴b̴e̴c̴a̴m̴e̴ ̴t̴h̴e̴ ̴m̴o̴s̴t̴ ̴r̴e̴t̴a̴r̴d̴e̴d̴ ̴v̴e̴r̴s̴i̴o̴n̴ ̴o̴f̴ ̴m̴y̴s̴e̴l̴f̴ ̴a̴s̴ ̴a̴ ̴c̴h̴i̴l̴d̴ ̴t̴o̴ ̴g̴e̴t̴ ̴a̴ ̴b̴u̴n̴c̴h̴ ̴o̴f̴ ̴m̴e̴n̴a̴t̴l̴ ̴i̴l̴l̴n̴e̴s̴s̴e̴s̴ ̴m̴a̴k̴i̴n̴g̴ ̴m̴e̴ ̴e̴l̴i̴g̴i̴b̴l̴e̴ ̴f̴o̴r̴ ̴l̴i̴f̴e̴-̴l̴o̴n̴g̴ ̴w̴e̴l̴f̴a̴r̴e̴ ̴a̴n̴d̴ ̴g̴o̴v̴e̴r̴n̴m̴e̴n̴t̴ ̴a̴i̴d̴ ̴w̴i̴t̴h̴o̴u̴t̴ ̴a̴n̴y̴ ̴e̴m̴p̴l̴o̴y̴m̴e̴n̴t̴


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> I just found his IG
> 
> Which one of you commented this?
> View attachment 599859


*WHICH AUTIST HERE. EXPOSE YOURSELF JFL.*


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I'm just lazy bro
> 
> Leave me be i want to shill on the system's money
> 
> ...


*you are a fucking hero another reason RODEBLUR mogs*


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @RODEBLUR
> View attachment 599861
> 
> 
> bro what??


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I'm just lazy bro
> 
> Leave me be i want to shill on the system's money
> 
> ...


*then u would be a low inhib god and i would be forever mirin ngl*


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 18, 2020)

mirin frame tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

alexjones said:


> mirin frame tbh



permaban


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 18, 2020)

alexjones said:


> mirin frame tbh




caged when I saw this ngl


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> bump


This thread doesnt need bumping jfl.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

100 pages


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

alexjones said:


> mirin frame tbh



*nobody has openly showed his ig yet so this was a mistake jfl*


----------



## Deleted member 8744 (Aug 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> permaban


cope


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I don't care
> 
> You see
> 
> ...


*This is peak low inhib alpha bad boy shit. Puts the entire forum to shame. @RODEBLUR > us faggots of .me*


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 18, 2020)

Tfw you missed this thread cause of time zone and you sleeping


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

alexjones said:


> cope


you just doxxed him what cope ?


----------



## Deleted member 8744 (Aug 18, 2020)

What the shit @RODEBLUR


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> you just doxxed him what cope ?


he doxxed himself by using literally the same name on every fucking thing


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)

We hit 600 replies, 20 pages incoming.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Tfw you missed this thread cause of time zone and you sleeping
> View attachment 599865


read every single page


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> read every single page


same my afghan bro from kabul


----------



## godlikesz (Aug 18, 2020)

i already saw people at 40 years old looking 15 more than one time honestly (idk how is this possible) , so its definitely possible he is 25-30
he have estrogenic blood from birth


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm gonna download every page of the thread before mods nuke it


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Tfw you missed this thread cause of time zone and you sleeping
> View attachment 599865


feelsbadman.jpeg


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I'm gonna download every page of the thread before mods nuke it


Mirin dedication


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 18, 2020)

*He is 16 on a pic on insta he said he just came out of school*


----------



## Deleted member 8744 (Aug 18, 2020)

Gonna be bigger than music megathread jfl 😂😂


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I'm gonna download every page of the thread before mods nuke it


i better keep the reps i got from it if they delete it


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

you mog your brother ngl @RODEBLUR


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

*Rodeblur will go down as a legend. First he was mocked as a larping loser who has a shit frame, shit dick, shit face and the sites laughing stock, to being known as a low inhib social media same username using government aid stealing god*
*
TRULY MIRIN RIGHT NOW
*
*LOW INHIB TO THEE MOOOOON*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

alexjones said:


> he doxxed himself by using literally the same name on every fucking thing


Exactly. Twitter, facebook, mapping, youtube, steam, instagram, even reddit jfl.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 18, 2020)

Ngl tho I searched “Rodeblur” once on google and hotness links to another forum but never thought anything about it.
This shit is hilarious tho, next level rotting


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> i better keep the reps i got from it if they delete it


if they del you dont keep reps


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Aug 18, 2020)

Jfl at you dwellers, women hit him up on insta while you cuckfrauds are rotting here


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

and this goes to our mogger book

@Original 
@recessed 
@sytyl


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 18, 2020)

alexjones said:


> mirin frame tbh



he lives in an apartment they only use doors like that in subhuman houses in NL


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> Jfl at you dwellers, women hit him up on insta while you cuckfrauds are rotting here
> View attachment 599871


2 min ago. Obviously fake psl user account low iq man.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> 2 min ago. Obviously fake psl user account low iq man.


Yeah it's fake


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> 2 min ago. Obviously fake psl user account low iq man.


No shit


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> *Rodeblur will go down as a legend. First he was mocked as a larping loser who has a shit frame, shit dick, shit face and the sites laughing stock, to being known as a low inhib social media same username using government aid stealing god*
> 
> *TRULY MIRIN RIGHT NOW*
> 
> *LOW INHIB TO THEE MOOOOON*


*tbh cope you know damn well he didnt fake being disabled to collect government aid
hes likely genuinely disabled to some degree jfl*


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

ngl i feel bad

quite a sad situation tbh


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

what's your spirit animal



Spoiler


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

but real talk, 

how was the croatian holiday in 2013 XD


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> what's your spirit animal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> you mog your brother ngl @RODEBLUR


can you guys stop with this

they are both under average


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

even mods are laughing at this shit Jfl


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> can you guys stop with this
> 
> they are both under average


he mogs you you cockroach


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 18, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> he mogs you you cockroach


give him your sister and cousins so he can whiten your dirty bloodline


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 18, 2020)

*640 FUCKING REPLIES!!!!!!! @RODEBLUR U ARE INDEED A GIGASLAYER WHO FAMEMOGS EVERY PSL GOD*


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

im still refreshing inceltears


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

@theREALbleachcel


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> but real talk,
> 
> how was the croatian holiday in 2013 XD


It was good

I almost didn't go, it was for my brother, he had a girlfriend there, (yes, at age 14, they met on omegle, mogs me to death) and i begged my dad to come also to croatia

Haven't had a vacation since 2016 tho which was part 2 to one i had in 2006, same place and shit. Feels bad man.


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

new pic


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

Newone said:


> give him your sister and cousins so he can whiten your dirty bloodline


*keep crying while your sister buys my cocaine*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> *640 FUCKING REPLIES!!!!!!! @RODEBLUR U ARE INDEED A GIGASLAYER WHO FAMEMOGS EVERY PSL GOD*


WTF IS THIS THREAD. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> WTF IS THIS THREAD. HOLY SHIT.


An important day in .me history


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> It was good
> 
> I almost didn't go, it was for my brother, he had a girlfriend there, (yes, at age 14, they met on omegle, mogs me to death) and i begged my dad to come also to croatia
> 
> Haven't had a vacation since 2016 tho which was part 2 to one i had in 2006, same place and shit. Feels bad man.


if ur ever in London hmu we can go out and slay some pussy bro

not even larping, if ur in london i will meet you lol


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> An important day in .me history


how bout we make it a holiday ?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> if ur ever in London hmu we can go out and slay some pussy bro
> 
> not even larping, if ur in london i will meet you lol


Damn. Sounds good but i wish lol

Too poor to go to london tho. Even some Ryanair type shit is off-bounds


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Rodeblur


Browse and discover LittleBigPlanet levels on LBP.me




lbp.me





He literally uses the same name for everything lol.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> how bout we make it a holiday ?


It's actually the day before my brother's birthday tbh.

Maybe this wasn't my plan, but God's plan.


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

Hello, my name is Roderick and i have recently joined Spotern.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Some guys are actually reading this entire thread. Im getting reacts jfl.


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

Rodeblur

Where did u get ur username from and why do you use it for everything

STORY TIME PLS?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> Hello, my name is Roderick and i have recently joined Spotern.


Bruh moment indeed. Cage material


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Aug 18, 2020)

Rodeblur hunter eyes mog delons cuck eyes


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Rodeblur
> 
> Where did u get ur username from and why do you use it for everything
> 
> STORY TIME PLS?


Was my brother's idea. When i was younger my favourite game was called Blur and my first name is Roderick and mixed it was ''Rodeblur''. Have used it for everything since.


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 18, 2020)

This bluecel gigamogged all of us with this banger thread


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> @RODEBLUR make a response thread


This is my response thread


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

ok time to go in rest mode, stopped reading here


@RODEBLUR hold on there chad


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> This bluecel gigamogged all of us with this banger thread


i will never make a better thread again anything else i post on this website will forever be irrelevant


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 18, 2020)

my albanian brother got like 1000 reps


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> View attachment 599892


Damn. Some dude really had to make an account for that innit.

Rent...


----------



## goat2x (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> i will never make a better thread again anything else i post on this website will forever be irrelevant


*tbh if nobody will 
send his family pms it will be over
it starting to get boring now *


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

yeah im throwing my towel in, i had good fun with this thread, no hard feelings @RODEBLUR ur frame is still horrible but i am mirin u in otheer ways


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 18, 2020)

react to this
the dopamine fuels he got damn
probably went to the special ed school cuz of adhd or add, anxiety problems or sum shit
hes geniully 16, theres no way hes retarded

100% adhd 
i totally understand what he did. i wouldve done the same for the dopamine fuel.


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Tfw you missed this thread cause of time zone and you sleeping
> View attachment 599865


*Psl 8 levels of sadness*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> View attachment 599907
> View attachment 599910


Honey boo boo type shit


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

@xdxdxnice1 @Marsiere214 We wouldn't have this thread without them


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Aug 18, 2020)

Bruh stop making him famous, curry women are drooling over him, nigga is gonna slay 10 pussies at once.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> Bruh stop making him famous, curry women are drooling over him, nigga is gonna slay 10 pussies at once.
> View attachment 599917


Bruh i'm not even seeing my instagram


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

My dude says he is from south holland jfl. Dont even know what to believe anymore. https://www.gta5-mods.com/users/RODEBLUR


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 18, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> My dude says he is from south holland jfl. Dont even know what to believe anymore. https://www.gta5-mods.com/users/RODEBLUR


he is from the state: Zuid-holland


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> Bruh stop making him famous, curry women are drooling over him, nigga is gonna slay 10 pussies at once.
> View attachment 599917


You just doxxed yourself idiot, we can see your username in that pic 

Delete it ASAP.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 18, 2020)

*CAN SOMEONE TRANSCRIBE THIS THREAD INTO A PODCAST OR SOMETHING WTF 20 PAGES*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

I have now taken the rodeblur pill


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

Slayer said:


> *CAN SOMEONE TRANSCRIBE THIS THREAD INTO A PODCAST OR SOMETHING WTF 20 PAGES*


Legendary thread tbh.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> You just doxxed yourself idiot, we can see your username in that pic
> 
> Delete it ASAP.


BROOOOOO


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> *@RODEBLUR IS MASTER OF THE LARP AND PHOTOSHOP MASTER, KING OF TROLLS, TROLLED THIS WEBSITE AND THE ONE HE WAS AT BEFORE, HE WILL MOVE TO ANOTHER WEBSITE AND THE CYCLE WILL CONTINUE*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2020)

Slayer said:


> *CAN SOMEONE TRANSCRIBE THIS THREAD INTO A PODCAST OR SOMETHING WTF 20 PAGES*


I might with my mogger voice


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> .


i’ve been getting reacts from u for like an hour JFL you really reading the whole thread


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

3k views on the thread lmao, inb4 inceltears finds his racist comments and starts attacking him with all the info now


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> BROOOOOO


I just checked his profile and he has 9 followers so that's probably not his personal account but still.


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> i’ve been getting reacts from u for like an hour JFL you really reading the whole thread


Same bro jfl.


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

malignant said:


> *JFL AT U ALL THINKING THIS WASNT ALL PART OF HIS PLAN. EVERYTHING IS FALLING INTO PLACE AS PICTURED FOR THE LARPING 6 PSL DEMIGOD HIMSELF. "THIS IS THE DAY" MY GOD IM MIRIN*


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 18, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> 3k views on the thread lmao, inb4 inceltears finds his racist comments and starts attacking him with all the info now


bruh minee says 6k views


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 18, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> bruh minee says 6k views


yeah mine too now


----------



## Deleted member 8744 (Aug 18, 2020)

Looksmaxxers:123
Bluepilled:57


----------



## Deleted member 8744 (Aug 18, 2020)

Page 21 here we come


----------



## Deleted member 8744 (Aug 18, 2020)

Here we are


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 18, 2020)

looksmeester said:


> Almost there


i predict this is the last page of new posts not future bumps


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

back to normal i guess


----------



## maxmendietta (Aug 18, 2020)

venezuelan framecel never began tbh


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

should be put in best of the best tbh


----------



## Introvertednarc (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> should be put in best of the best tbh


thread should be nuked tbh, he doesn't deserve all this attention


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> thread should be nuked tbh, he doesn't deserve all this attention


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> i’ve been getting reacts from u for like an hour JFL you really reading the whole thread


Yeah it's crazy I'm actually speechless

*RODE MOGS




*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 18, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> thread should be nuked tbh, he doesn't deserve all this attention


Keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> View attachment 599951
> 
> View attachment 599953


@Nubhuman Siggers GTFIH!!


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 18, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Tfw you missed this thread cause of time zone and you sleeping
> View attachment 599865


Caged hard bhai jfl mogs me jfl


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

@Blackout.xl named himself champion of this forum yesterday but I don't see no 21 page threads about dat nigga

*RODE MOGS. LONG LIVE RODEBLUR KING OF .ME*


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 18, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> @Blackout.xl named himself champion of this forum yesterday but I don't see no 21 page threads about dat nigga
> 
> *RODE MOGS. LONG LIVE RODEBLUR KING OF .ME*


He’s a joke. I’m a champion. Big difference


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/you-all-thought-i-was-crazy.189049/


----------



## ProAcktiv (Aug 18, 2020)

fkn hell @RODEBLUR what do u even do at this point.... once the "dopamine rush" subsides, it's probably going to feel like shit. genuinely feel bad for u. Enjoy your bro's bday tho jfl


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 18, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> He’s a joke. I’m a champion. Big difference


rent


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

ProAcktiv said:


> fkn hell @RODEBLUR what do u even do at this point.... once the "dopamine rush" subsides, it's probably going to feel like shit. genuinely feel bad for u. Enjoy your bro's bday tho jfl


He's king now *HE OWNS YOU DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND*


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)

quite good cemetery

seems like he left


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 18, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> rent


Free


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> seems like he left


Last seen A moment ago · Viewing thread _RODEBLUR EXPOSED AS 20 YEAR OLD_


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Aug 18, 2020)

END THIS THREAD YOU DWELLERS. ARCHIVE THIS IN THE BEST OF THE BEST SECTION AND TITLE IT RODEBLURMAXXING- 9 PSL GOD GUIDE


----------



## Nubhuman Siggers (Aug 18, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> @Nubhuman Siggers GTFIH!!


Holy fuck please post a link asap! It is my God given duty to brutally blackpill these faggots on homo erectus.


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 18, 2020)

Nubhuman Siggers said:


> Holy fuck please post a link asap! It is my God given duty to brutally blackpill these faggots on homo erectus.


You literally can see the usernames in the screenshot that @Thongmaster posted, I am not going to post a link to that exact post on @RODEBLUR IG account because I don't want to get warned but you could find it easily.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 18, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> @RODEBLUR *UPLOAD AN AUDIOCLIP OF YOUR VOICE RIGHT NOW TO PROVE THAT YOU'RE ACTUALLY THE GUY IN THE VIDEO AND YOU'RE NOT JUST LARPING WITH HIS PICTURES.*


I’ve heard his voice on discord exact same guy


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

This is my summary of what has taken place this evening


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Aug 18, 2020)

At first i thought @Chad1212 tried to rape another victim but nvm now i don't care at all
Btw it's over for Ropeblur's age.


----------



## xefo (Aug 18, 2020)

the likes slowly trickling in as @SubhumanCurrycel goes across 20 pages XD


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> the likes slowly trickling in as @SubhumanCurrycel goes across 20 pages XD


so fucking true

@SubhumanCurrycel and @toth77 are the only complete legends who i know that do this


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 18, 2020)

Slayer said:


> *CAN SOMEONE TRANSCRIBE THIS THREAD INTO A PODCAST OR SOMETHING WTF 20 PAGES*


First thread to become a play


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Aug 18, 2020)

Who cares


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Aug 18, 2020)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

I was shitting on this guy for 3, 4 hours straight yesterday, turns out he is autist, mentaly ill, venezualal sub 100 punds incel, trucel, Just fucking lol NEVER EVER BEGAN FOR HIM, i was hating on this guy like a crazy and now i feel empathy towards, it is kinda sad to be in rodebuls life, imageni you being him, WORST NIGHTMARE EVER!!!


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

@Inclined thank you for the 50 notifications brother


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 18, 2020)

thx @Inclined


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 18, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> thx @Inclined


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


>


no wink for me

nevermind i take back my compliment


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 18, 2020)

This is why I love this site. Every once in a while a grade A aspie thread like this pops up.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 18, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> @Inclined thank you for the 50 notifications brother


----------



## needsolution (Aug 18, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> This is why I love this site. Every once in a while a grade A aspie thread like this pops up.


Same i love threads where i can farm reactions.


----------



## recessed (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

King Rodeblur and his 4'11" gf


----------



## recessed (Aug 18, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> View attachment 600171
> 
> King Rodeblur and his 4'11" gf


facemogs me


----------



## sytyl (Aug 18, 2020)

shoutout to @Inclined for giving me like 20 dopamine rushes


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Aug 18, 2020)

lol @ this 700 reply thread


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

*@Inclined I would say thanks but you did this for everyone*


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *@Inclined I would say thanks but you did this for everyone*


Even more reason to give thanks ngl


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> shoutout to @Inclined for giving me like 20 dopamine rushes
> View attachment 600179


Np brotha



NordicIranian said:


> *@Inclined I would say thanks but you did this for everyone*


I did this for you Sir


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Even more reason to give thanks ngl


*I'm a narcissist *


----------



## Julian (Aug 18, 2020)

Body Analytics | BodyWHAT


Body Fat Estimation, 3D Mapping, Body Comparisons, Body Morphing... Bodywhat brings Computer vision to Fitness.




bodywhat.com





Jfl at this mog


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *I'm a narcissist *


Same here bro it's called being superficially charming dark triad bad boys


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 18, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Same here bro it's called being superficially charming dark triad bad boys


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

@Inclined as *KING RODRIGO'S HEAD OF PROPAGANDA, I NOMINATE YOU TO TAKE COMMAND OF THE VALIDATION SQUADRON*


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Aug 18, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> @Inclined as *KING RODRIGO'S HEAD OF PROPAGANDA, I NOMINATE YOU TO TAKE COMMAND OF THE VALIDATION SQUADRON*


It would be my honor Lord Gigamogger


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 18, 2020)

@Newone gtfih


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

Inclined said:


> It would be my honor Lord Gigamogger







So mote it be


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 18, 2020)

*JFL IF YOU THINK THIS THREAD WILL EVER DIE*
*
JFL IF YOU THINK THIS WASN'T AN ANCIENT PROPHECY
*
*OVER FOR NON-RODEBLURWORSHIPPERCELS*


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 19, 2020)

@Newone


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 19, 2020)

120 reacts jfl.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 19, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> 120 reacts jfl.


Baseddd


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 19, 2020)

*RODEBLUR IS LITERALLY THE EYE OF HORUS*
*
DON'T YOU GET IT
*
*HE RULES THE WORLD*


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Aug 19, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> View attachment 601842
> 
> *RODEBLUR IS LITERALLY THE EYE OF HORUS*
> *
> ...


Kankers me


----------



## Nisse (Aug 19, 2020)

Fuark i was late to the party


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Aug 19, 2020)

Why is this shit still #1 trending


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Aug 20, 2020)

Delon gets 4 likes on tinder in 15 mins what about rodetep


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 20, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> Delon gets 4 likes on tinder in 15 mins what about rodetep


he got like 7 in a day. there was a thread about it

https://looksmax.org/threads/rodeblur-tinder-experiment.187999/


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 21, 2020)

*can someone explain why there are 22 pages?*


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Aug 21, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> *can someone explain why there are 22 pages?*


because it was funny and he was larping as 16 year old puberty coper


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 22, 2020)

Wtf is this


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Aug 22, 2020)

Gen Z is so pathetic


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 22, 2020)

Mirin his anti ageing methods


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Aug 31, 2020)

Can't believe


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 30, 2020)

Banger thread.


----------



## 6485b025t (Jan 31, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Banger thread.


Bangs me


----------

